# Mögliche Strafe für Waldweg befahren?



## antique (11. April 2012)

Bin am Ostersamstag im eigenen (sic!) Wald von zwei berittenen Polizisten kontrolliert worden. 
Wir befuhren zu dritt einen Weg (Typ Jägersteig) der knapp 80 bis 90cm breit ist. Weg wird durch einen Autobahnabschnitt gekreuzt (normaler Waldbewirtschaftungsweg) und dort wurden wir von den Polizisten (nicht in Uniform) vom Pferd herab aufgefordert zu halten und Ausweise bereit zu stellen. 
Beide Polizisten haben gültige Dienstausweise vorgezeigt und nach Aufnahme unserer Personalien (inkl. Abgleich per Telefon) angekündigt das sie uns per Anzeige verwarnen lassen werden weil wir einen Weg unterhalb der in Baden Württemberg gültigen 2m Regel fahrend genutzt haben. 

Hinweise von mir das es sich beim Wald um Besitz meiner Familie (gehört meinem Vadder) handelt wurde von den Polizisten als "Schutzbehauptung" gewertet und sie haben mehrfach darauf hingewiesen das es im Wald verboten sei zu radeln wenn der Weg nicht mindestens 2m breit sei. 

Ihr eigenes Bereiten von einer privaten Wegstrecke (ist abgesperrt mit Schranke) wurde als nicht relevant bezeichnet und sie dürfen als Polizisten jeden Weg im Wald betreten. Auch wenn sie nicht in Uniform unterwegs sind! 
Rückfrage bei der zuständigen Dienststelle der Beamten hat ergeben das die beiden Polizisten einen Regenrationsritt mit den Pferden durchgeführt haben. Sie waren nicht im Dienst und haben die Ermittlung des nicht erlaubten Befahrens vom Waldweg nebenbei durchgeführt. 

Weg ist für Reiter nicht freigegeben und weil privater Wald nur für Förster und Waldarbeiter gestattet. Vorallem sind die Beamten nicht vor der Schranke stehen geblieben - mein Vadder überlegt wegen nicht genehmigten Bereitens Anzeige gegen die Beamten zu erstellen. Schäden durch Reiter haben in der Vergangenheit erheblich zugenommen und es wird mit einem Schild auf die nicht erlaubte Reiterei am Waldweg hingewiesen. 
Müssen Beamte bei Freizeitreiterei sich nicht an Vorgaben durch Schilder halten?

Welche Strafe kann uns jetzt blühen? 

Den Weg befahre ich seit Jahren und habe bisher  noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit Wanderen oder anderen Waldbesuchern gehabt. Und da der Wald sich in unserem Eigentum befindet darf ich meiner Ansicht nach auch Wege nutzen die schmäler als die 2m Regel sind. 
Wald ist nicht eingezäunt, es wird an den öffentlichen Wirtschaftswegen darauf hingewiesen das Reiten und Befahren mit Autos/Treckern nicht erlaubt ist. Außerdem sind überall Schranken aufgestellt zu denen nur Mitarbeiter von Forstbetrieben u.ä. Schlüssel haben. Komplette Einzäunung wurde uns leider vom Forstbetrieb untersagt.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (11. April 2012)

...hallo!

Sachlich kann ich leider nichts dazu sagen, aber ich finde es hammermäßig, was sich manche Leute so herausnehmen.

Meine moralische Unterstützung hast Du und solche Jungs wie die beiden berittenen brauchen nach meinem Dafürhalten mal eine klare Ansage. 

Nicht unterkriegen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prince67 (11. April 2012)

## Ist meine private Meinung ##

*IMHO* sind Polizeibeamte außer Dienst nur normal Bürger und müssen sich auch an Regeln halten. Selbst im Dienst haben sie KEINE Sonderrechte, es sei den der Dienst erfordert diese. (Sie haben den Auftrag diesen Weg zu kontrollieren)


Für euch: Ordnungswidrigkeit 10-20 Euro plus Gebühren


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. April 2012)

Also Regenerationsritte werden schon im Dienst durchgeführt, da würde ich das Zivil nicht überbewerten. Aber vielleicht machen die das, so übereifrig wie die sind, ja in ihrer Freizeit.

Aber davon unabhängig, das dienstliche Verlassen der Dienststelle bedingt einen Dienstauftrag, in dem Fall den Regenerationsritt. Wenn über den Dienstauftrag hinaus gehandelt wird, darf der Polizist nur mündlich verwarnen. Schriftliche Verwarnungen, Bußgelder und darüber hinaus sind nur erlaubt, wenn ein öffentliche Gefährdung oder ein Straftatbestand gegeben sind. Bspw. Polizei kontrolliert die Funktion Autobeleuchtungen im fließenden Verkehr und bemerkt einen Raub.

Also, nicht unterkriegen lassen, nur weil die Typen meinen, sie ständen über dem Recht.


----------



## antique (11. April 2012)

Ob die Herren Polizisten nun im Dienstauftrag (Regenerationsritt) oder rein ganz privat unterwegs waren kann ich nicht sagen. 
Auf alle Fälle hatten sie ihre Dienstausweise parat und waren mit deutlich als Polizeipferde gekennzeichneten Reittieren unterwegs. Schriftzug Polizei war an Satteldecke sichtbar neben einer Pferdedienstnummer am Halfter. 

Gemäß Verständnis der Polizei in BW dürfen sie auch im Nicht-Dienst-Status Erkenntnisse sammeln die zu einer möglichen Verurteilung wegen Verstoss gegen bestimmte Paragraphen führen können. 

Der Weg den wir befahren haben ist relativ schmal, u.U. sogar noch schmäler als 60cm  War schon immer ein Jägersteig und wurde früher sogar von Reitern genutzt - laut meinem Vadder war das früher ein normaler Weg hin zum Hof und erst mit Bau einer großen Strasse wurde der Weg nur noch von Fussgängern genutzt.

In wie weit nun ein Strafmandat kommen wird muss sich noch zeigen. Nach Auskunft vom Landratsamt wird derzeit im Alb-Donau Kreis verstärkt auf die Einhaltung der 2m Wege Regel geachtet und es sind bereits erste Bußgelder rechtskräftig geworden. So die nette Dame der Pressestelle heute vormittag. 

Wenn ich Pech hab wird wirklich ne Busse kommen - dann muss ein Anwalt abschätzen in wie weit Erfolg auf Abwehr der Busse besteht. Mein Erzeuger hat rein vorsorglich gegen die Reiter eine Anzeige wegen unerlaubtem Betreten einer privaten Waldstrasse erstattet. Vorallem weil genau auf das Reitverbot hingewiesen wird und dafür die Schranken so aufgestellt worden sind das nur Fussgänger, Radler und keine Reiter/Autofahrer usw. durchkommen können. 
Ob die Anzeige allerdings wirklich nachverfolgt wird muss sich noch zeigen, Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind zwei paar Stiefel.  Immer wieder reiten größere Reitergruppen durch den Wald und verursachen teilweise enorme Schäden. Oft sind die Verursacher nicht weiter bekannt - hier wird allein durch die Anzeige gegen uns klar gemacht das die beiden Reiter tatsächlich auf dem Weg unterwegs waren obwohl eindeutige Beschilderung dieses untersagt.
Anzeige ist bereits bei der Dienstaufsichtsbehörde (Polizeipräsidium und Regierungsbehörde) eingereicht worden.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (11. April 2012)

...außerdem warst Du sicher nicht zum Spaßradeln im Wald, habe ich recht?
Wer radelt schon freiwillig im Wald rum, wo doch die Wege so schlecht sind.

Sicherlich warst Du im Auftrag des Waldeigentümers (Vadder!) im Wege der Forstwirtschaft unterwegs um festzulegen, wann und wo demnächst ausgelichtet wird und der Harvester anrückt?

Man lichtet doch nicht nur auf 2 Meter breiten Wegen aus...oder?


----------



## Antilles (11. April 2012)

Abragroll schrieb:


> ...außerdem warst Du sicher nicht zum Spaßradeln im Wald, habe ich recht?
> Wer radelt schon freiwillig im Wald rum, wo doch die Wege so schlecht sind.
> 
> Sicherlich warst Du im Auftrag des Waldeigentümers (Vadder!) im Wege der Forstwirtschaft unterwegs um festzulegen, wann und wo demnächst ausgelichtet wird und der Harvester anrückt?
> ...



Top idee!!!!
gut das ich bisher von solchem mist verschon geblieben bin.
sowas dreistes. auf frequentierten wegen kann cih kontrollen voll und ganz verstehen, aber wenn mit jemand im eigenen wald krumm kommt (ob nun im recht oder nicht) würd ich stimk sauer werden!

n pferd im downhill würd ich gern ma sehen:-D ob die hinterher kommen... soll stolpern und den übereifrigen beamten untersich begraben^^


----------



## beetle (11. April 2012)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, steht im gleichen Gesetz bei der 2m Reglung auch drin, dass keine Wege unter 3m beritten werden dürfen.


----------



## gasgas03 (11. April 2012)

> In wie weit nun ein Strafmandat kommen wird muss sich noch zeigen. Nach Auskunft vom Landratsamt wird derzeit im Alb-Donau Kreis verstärkt auf die Einhaltung der 2m Wege Regel geachtet und es sind bereits erste Bußgelder rechtskräftig geworden. So die nette Dame der Pressestelle heute vormittag.



Da Wohne ich ja im richtigen Landkreis


----------



## raptora (11. April 2012)

Also ich hab da vollstes Verständnis für,
gehört sich auch nicht mit Mountainbikes im Wald rumzukurven.
(und sich noch erwischen zu lassen)

Im Wald immer nur mit ner schönen 250er Vollcross ohne Kennzeichen,
dann klappts auch mit der Potzelei


----------



## potsdamradler (11. April 2012)

> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, steht im gleichen Gesetz bei der 2m  Reglung auch drin, dass keine Wege unter 3m beritten werden dürfen.


Polizei hat Sonderrechte, s. Wiki- Wegerecht:



> Vom Wegerecht zu unterscheiden sind verkehrsrechtliche Sonderrechte,  die Angehörigen bestimmter Organisationen (z. B. Bundeswehr, Feuerwehr,  Polizei) ein Abweichen von den Regeln der StVO erlauben, aber keine  Anordnung an andere Verkehrsteilnehmer darstellen und für die weder  Sondersignale noch Blaulicht erforderlich sind. Jedoch ist die  Inanspruchnahme des Wegerechts meistens auch mit der Ausübung von  Sonderrechten verbunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2012)

Hiervon ist aber klar zu unterscheiden, dass die beiden Herren in ihrer Freizeit den Weg beritten haben 
und eben nicht in Ausführung ihres Dienstes.


----------



## ewoq (11. April 2012)

gegen reiter bietet sich sowas hier an:


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2012)

...die sogenannte 256 schBITs Verschlüsselung...


----------



## potsdamradler (11. April 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hiervon ist aber klar zu unterscheiden, dass die beiden Herren in ihrer Freizeit den Weg beritten haben
> und eben nicht in Ausführung ihres Dienstes.





> Sie waren *nicht im Diens*t und haben die* Ermittlung *des nicht erlaubten Befahrens vom Waldweg *nebenbei durchgeführt*.


 

Waren das* die *beiden:

http://www.just4fun-magazin.de/images/news/rebecca_bektas/diesuperbullen1.jpg


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2012)

Du liest nicht sehr gründlich, oder?


----------



## Battlingzeus (11. April 2012)

Polizeibeamte können sich jederzeit in den Dienst versetzen. Und somit auch hoheitlich tätig werden.

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2012)

Ganz genau!

Die Frage ist nun aber, ob sie sich schon vor Bereiten des Weges in den Dienst versetzt haben, oder erst bei Aufnahme der Personalien.

Die Frage war doch, ob das Wegerecht greift, wenn Polizisten nicht im Dienst sind.


----------



## Antilles (11. April 2012)

NÃ¤chstes mal nicht anhalten, vllt die gÃ¤ule mit men blockierten hinterrad erschrecken (falls das bei nem trainierten pozileipfÃ¤rd Ã¼berhaupt geht) und dann ab richtung runter!
diesmal strafe erwarten (20-30â¬ schÃ¤tz ich mal so ohne nÃ¤here anhaltspunkte) und nach mÃ¶glichkeit anzeigen weil die da eigendlich nichts verloren hatten.
vllt klappts ja und das blÃ¶de grÃ¼n/blaue volk lernt mal was daraus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=OeD-0dgV53k
in der stadt sind wir scheinbar schon Ã¼berlegen
:-D


----------



## skaster (11. April 2012)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Polizeibeamte können sich jederzeit in den Dienst versetzen. Und somit auch hoheitlich tätig werden.
> 
> Ride on



Das heißt dann: Sie setzen sich im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr in Dienst und ballern im Privat PKW mit 100 durch eine Fußgängerzone weil ein Passant bei Rot die Straße überquert hat?
Ich glaube du hast zu viele Polizisten im Bekanntenkreis die dir gerne mal einen Bären aufbinden.

Natürlich kann ein Polizist zufälligerweise Zeuge einer Straftat werden und dann entsprechend eingreifen, in seiner "Freizeit" hat er sich bis dahin aber genauso an "normales" Recht zu halten wie jeder andere Bürger auch und es ist ihm in diesem speziellen Fall NICHT gestattet diesen für Ihn als "Privat"-Person gesperrten Weg zu bereiten.

Er darf im Dienst mit seinem tollen Polizeiauto auch nicht einfach so über Rot fahren oder lustigerweise sein Martinshorn oder Blaulicht einschalten, dafür benötigt er einen Einsatzbefehl oder Gefahr im Verzug.


----------



## potsdamradler (11. April 2012)

Sorry Flo, 

habe das so verstanden, daß die beiden *nicht im Dienst* waren. Angenommen die haben sich zuvor in den Dienst versetzen lassen, dann sind die* doch im Dienst*. Davon gehe ich aus. Bin etwas verwirrt, Laie und hab auch nicht alles gelesen ;(.  
Glaube auch nicht alles was ich lese..., Der TE wird ja Post bekommen oder nicht.

Zumal auf Privatbesitz, darf dort die Polizei einfachso tätig werden ?!

Greetz


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. April 2012)

Hi,

das LWaldG für Baden-Württemberg scheint ganz eigene Wertungen vorzunehmen:

§ 83
Allgemeine Ordnungswidrigkeiten

(1) ...

(2) Ordnungswidrig handelt auch, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
1. entgegen § 37 Abs. 3 im Wald außerhalb von Straßen und Wegen oder auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 Meter Breite, auf Fußwegen oder auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden reitet, oder im Wald außerhalb von Straßen und Wegen oder auf Wegen unter 2 Meter Breite oder auf Sport- und Lehrpfaden radfährt,
2. ...
3. ...
4. entgegen § 37 Abs. 4 unbefugt fährt, Kraftfahrzeuge oder Anhänger abstellt, zeltet oder unbefugt Verkaufsstände aufstellt,
5. ...

(3) ...

(4) Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 2500 Euro, in besonders schweren Fällen bis zu 10 000 Euro, geahndet werden.

Mit dem Moped hättest Du als Befugter auch abseits der Wege durch den Wald düsen dürfen... 

Ich würde den Ordnunghütern nochmal darlegen, dass Deinem Vater der Wald gehört. Deinen Aussagen zufolge wären sie ja dafür evtl. bei einem entsprechenden Nachweis doch empfänglich.

Ciao

Roland


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Sorry Flo,
> 
> habe das so verstanden, daß die beiden *nicht im Dienst* waren. Angenommen die haben sich zuvor in den Dienst versetzen lassen, dann sind die* doch im Dienst*. Davon gehe ich aus. Bin etwas verwirrt, Laie und hab auch nicht alles gelesen ;(.
> Glaube auch nicht alles was ich lese..., Der TE wird ja Post bekommen oder nicht.
> ...



Kein Ding! 

Ich find das Ganze ja auch äußerst wirr und kurios.
Wenn die die Personalien aufnehmen, um Anzeige zu erstatten, dann ist das ein Akt, der im Dienst geschieht. Da gehen wir also vom gleichen aus!

Wenn da eine Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit vorliegt, dürfen bzw. müssen die Polizisten natürlich tätig werden.
Fraglich ist hier aber, wie sie mit ihren Pferden auf den Privatweg gelangen konnten, ohne im Dienst zu sein. 

Wenn sie in ihrer Freizeit dort unterwegs waren, dann aufgrund Missachtung geltenden Rechts, sofern das mit der 3m-Regel für Reiter stimmt.


----------



## antique (11. April 2012)

Der Wald gehört meinem Erzeuger und hat trotzdem eine öffentlich zugängliche Strasse (Waldwirtschaftsweg) includiert. Diese Strasse ist beschrankt und mit entsprechenden Verbotszeichen für nicht berechtigte KFZ Führer, Reiter und weitere Kraftfahrzeuge versehen worden. Die Schilder sind gut erkennbar und nicht beschädigt.
Zur Unterstützung der Verbote ist eine abgeschlossene Schranke an jedem in den Wald führenden Weg angebracht. Mittels Heckenwuchs und aufgesetztem Holz wird zusätzlich verhindert das unberechtigt KFZs und Reiter Einlass bekommen. 
Für die Reiter sind in Augenhöhe Schilder angebracht worden - meine Mutter ist selbst Reiterin und sie beachtet die Verbote auf dem eigenen Grund. Schilder sind mit Kenntnis und Zustimmung der zuständigen Behörden (Landratsamt und Regierungspräsidium neben Forstamt) aufgestellt worden. 

Die beiden Reiter haben sich laut Ansicht vom Familienanwalt unberechtigt auf dem Weg aufgehalten und daher hat mein Vadder Anzeige gegen die beiden Beamten erstattet. Vorallem hinsichtlich der Vorbildfunktion von Polizeibeamten - sie haben keinen flüchtigen Verbrecher verfolgt oder mussten Schaden abwehren. Ort des Geschehens liegt ca. 6km hinter der Schranke; zwei auf den Forstweg führende Strassen sind ebenfalls mit Schildern versehen die Reiter und unberechtigte KFZ Nutzer ausschliessen mit Schranke. 

Da die Sache erst vor wenigen Tagen passiert ist wird es noch eine Weile dauern bis ein möglicher Bußgeldbescheid eintreffen kann/wird. Obwohl die Sache laut Pressestelle vom Landratsamt schnell und zeitnah bebusst wird. 

Wäre dann zum ersten mal das Angehörige vom Besitzer Strafe für Fehlverhalten im eigenen Wald bezahlen müssen. (so Auskunft vom Anwalt). 
Weg ist auf alten Karten als öffentlicher Weg eingezeichnet, war bis zum Bau der Strasse 1934 der einzige Weg um vom Tal zum Hof kommen zu können. Weg ist im Laufe der Zeit verwildert und wird nur noch selten von Wanderen genutzt. Und die bisherigen Begegnungen haben eigentlich nie irgendwelche Probleme mit Wanderen/Waldnutzern ergeben. Eher mal ne neugierige Nachfrage mit welchem Rad man unterwegs ist oder Fragen über Wegführungen. 

Ich bin ganz entspannt und lasse mich überraschen was im Bussgeldbescheid drin steht; dann habe ich einen konkreten Punkt um das weitere Vorgehen planen zu können. 
Bin eindeutig "Befugter" und darf mit Einwilligung von meinem Erzeuger im Wald rumdüsen. 


Frühere Fahrten mit CrossMaschinen (in der Regel ganz ohne Kennzeichen oder Zulassung....) durch den Wald wurden immer sehr argwöhnisch und großem Protest der Landwirte (weil ich halt über frisch eingesäte Felder gedüst bin....) zur Kenntnis genommen. Bis eines Tages am 1ten Mai die Crossmaschine in Einzelteile zerlegt in der Hofeinfahrt aufgefunden worden ist - damit waren meine Exkursionen mit Motorkraft beendet und die Maschine ist im Schrottcontainer entsorgt worden.  
Biken im Wald macht mehr Laune und bringt Spaß und Freude


----------



## Antilles (11. April 2012)

cool! sag bescheid wies weitergeht wenn die sich melden:-D
vllt bekommt ja doch mal die andere seite eins aufn deckel!


----------



## potsdamradler (11. April 2012)

Na antique dann drücken wir Dir die Daumen und wünschen Euch ein Happy End. 
Ja und berichte wenn's Neuigkeiten gibt 

Alles Gute


----------



## henpara (12. April 2012)

Bin ja auch wirklich sehr gespannt wie es hier weitergeht! Bitte berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (12. April 2012)

skaster schrieb:


> Das heißt dann: Sie setzen sich im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr in Dienst und ballern im Privat PKW mit 100 durch eine Fußgängerzone weil ein Passant bei Rot die Straße überquert hat?
> Ich glaube du hast zu viele Polizisten im Bekanntenkreis die dir gerne mal einen Bären aufbinden.
> 
> Natürlich kann ein Polizist zufälligerweise Zeuge einer Straftat werden und dann entsprechend eingreifen, in seiner "Freizeit" hat er sich bis dahin aber genauso an "normales" Recht zu halten wie jeder andere Bürger auch und es ist ihm in diesem speziellen Fall NICHT gestattet diesen für Ihn als "Privat"-Person gesperrten Weg zu bereiten.
> ...



Blödsinn in alle drei Punkten.

kein Polizeibeamter ballert mit 100 durch die Fußgängerzone wegen einer pobligen Verwarnung. Es gilt immer die Verhältnismäßigkeit zu prüfen.

Wenn ein PolB in seiner Freizeit Zeuge einer Straftat wird, dann muss er nach dem Strafprozessrecht tätig werden. Hier sind die Grenzen enger angelegt als für den Normalbürger, der keine rechtliche Ausbildung hat.

Die Nutzung von Sonder und Wegerechte ist dem Auftrag angepasst einzusetzen. Einen Einsatzbefehl benötigt er dabei nicht, da er die rechtliche Bewertung selber vornimmt. 

Ride on


----------



## prince67 (12. April 2012)

> Wenn ein PolB in seiner Freizeit Zeuge einer Straftat wird, dann muss er  nach dem Strafprozessrecht tätig werden. Hier sind die Grenzen enger  angelegt als für den Normalbürger, der keine rechtliche Ausbildung hat.


Hier liegt aber keine Straftat vor.
Und was es mit der rechtlichen Ausbildung von Polizeibeamten angeht, da sehe ich sehr große Lücken.


----------



## Battlingzeus (12. April 2012)

Hat auch niemand behauptet dass es eine Straftat ist. 

Und auf welcher Basis, glaubst du eine Bewertung über die rechtliche Ausbildung machen zu können?


----------



## ghostbikersback (12. April 2012)

Ganz abstrakt gesprochen: Wenn Polizeibeamte ohne Durchsuchungsbeschluss oder sonstige (implizite) Genehmigung auf privatem Grund rumturnen ist das Hausfriendensbruch - und somit strafbar für die fraglichen Beamten.

Ich bin kein Experte auf dem hier diskutierten Rechtsgebiet aber möglicherweise greift wegen der Umstände ohnehin bezüglich 2m-Regelung ein Beweisverwertungsverbot oder ein Beweiserhebungsverbot. Damit können evtl. Beweise in einem Gerichtsverfahren nicht eingebracht werden.

Außerdem müsste man prüfen, ob die 2m-Regelung gegenüber dem Eigentümer bzw. von Ihm Befugten überhaupt Anwendung findet.

Völlig richtig erscheint auch die Anzeige gegen die Beamten zumal hier offensichtlich auch noch Schilder ignoriert wurden. 

Bezüglich rechtlicher Einschätzungen von Polizeibeamten und sonstigen Exekutivorganen muss man generell eher vorsichtig sein. Diese haben zwar große Praxis "auf der Straße" aber von Jura eher nur rudimentäre Kenntnisse. Es lohnt sich daher immer fragwürdige Entscheidungen durch ein Gericht überprüfen zu lassen.


----------



## skaster (12. April 2012)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Und auf welcher Basis, glaubst du eine Bewertung über die rechtliche Ausbildung machen zu können?


 


antique schrieb:


> ...Ihr eigenes Bereiten von einer privaten Wegstrecke (ist abgesperrt mit Schranke) wurde als nicht relevant bezeichnet und sie dürfen als Polizisten jeden Weg im Wald betreten. Auch wenn sie nicht in Uniform unterwegs sind!
> ....


 
Vielleicht aufgrund einer eben solchen Äußerung. Da kann es mit der rechtlichen Ausbildung doch nicht allzuweit her sein.


----------



## prince67 (12. April 2012)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Und auf welcher Basis, glaubst du eine Bewertung über die rechtliche Ausbildung machen zu können?


Naja, aus Erfahrung eben.


----------



## Battlingzeus (12. April 2012)

Nochmal, die Uniform tut nicht zur Sache. Nicht die Uniform macht den Polizeibeamten sondern seine Ernennung!!!!!!!!!!!!

 Zweitens für BW gilt das LWaldG. Hier sind Sperrungen von Privatwäldern für andere Nutzer nicht erlaubt. Das ist aber die Regelung für BW und kann ja nach Bundesland unterschiedlich sein. Weiter gilt für BW eine 3-Meter Regelung für Reiter. Über Sperrungen kann sich die Polizei hinwegsetzen, je nach Auftrag.


----------



## Karlokick (12. April 2012)

T. Pratchett schrieb:
			
		

> Und hast du die Ausrufezeichen bemerkt? Es sind fünf. Ein sicheres Zeichen dafür, daß jemand die Unterhose auf dem Kopf trägt.


----------



## skaster (12. April 2012)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Nochmal, die Uniform tut nicht zur Sache. Nicht die Uniform macht den Polizeibeamten sondern seine Ernennung!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Zweitens für BW gilt das LWaldG. Hier sind Sperrungen von Privatwäldern für andere Nutzer nicht erlaubt. Das ist aber die Regelung für BW und kann ja nach Bundesland unterschiedlich sein. Weiter gilt für BW eine 3-Meter Regelung für Reiter. Über Sperrungen kann sich die Polizei hinwegsetzen, je nach Auftrag.



Achso, man darf also mit jeglichem Gefährt in jedem Privatwald deinem Hobby nachgehen weil man dich mit deiner 500ccm Viertakter nicht aussperren darf? Cool da zieh ich doch nach BW. Hier in NRW darf ich das nämlich nicht. Da steht plötzlich so ein komisches Schild (250) und verbietet mir als Waldnutzer die Weiterfahrt. Reiten ist hier übrigens ausschließlich auf dafür gewidmeten Wegen zulässig. Auch ist mir nicht bekannt, das sich jeglicher Polizeibeamter aufgrund seiner Ernennung darüber hinweg setzen darf. Scheinbar bist du einer dieser rechtlich minimal ausgebildeter Polizisten und glaubst tatsächlich daran über dem Gesetz zu stehen. 

In Wuppertal scheint es meines Wissens ein kleines Hobby der Politessen zu sein im Halteverbot stehende Streifenfahrzeuge zu verwarnen. Rate mal ob die Beamten diese Tickets bezahlen müssen wenn sie nicht während eines offiziellen Einsatzes dort stehen. Kaffee und Brötchen holen gilt übrigens nicht als Einsatz 

Und du hast es scheinbar immer noch nicht verstanden: es gab keinen Auftrag für die beiden sich dort widerrechtlich auf zu halten. 
Und auf meine übertriebenen Ausführungen weiter vorne ein zu gehen, es ist nicht relevant ob es ein Polizist tun würde, deiner Meinung nach dürfte er es, da er sich zu jeder Zeit in den Dienst versetzen darf und damit Sonderrechte hätte. 
Klär mich dahingehend doch mal auf: ein "ernannter" zivil gekleideter sich nicht im Dienst befindliche Polizeibeamter betritt ohne gültigen Fahrschein ein öffentliches Verkehrsmittel. Als er bemerkt, dass sich ein Kontrolleur im Bus befindet setzt er sich in den Dienst und spricht einfach mal einen Fahrgast an weil er gedacht hat dieser könnte sich evtl. die Beförderungsleistung erschleichen. Deinen Ausführungen bis jetzt nach befindet sich der Polizist somit wohl im Recht nicht wahr? 

Weiter möchte ich das aber nicht mehr offtoppic abschweifen lassen obwohl die letzte Situation durchaus vergleichbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (12. April 2012)

Abwarten was kommt...
dann wegen diesem Quatsch *Anwalt* einschalten!


----------



## Matrahari (12. April 2012)

War da mal nicht irgendwas mit, auf dem Weg zum eigenen Waldstück bzw.  zu dem der Eltern darf man wie man will, zumindest für Kfz Gesperrte  wege befahren.

Über Regeln bzw. Gesetze darf sich die Polizei auch nicht hinwegsetzen,  außer es handle sich um einen Notruf, eine gesonderte  Genehmigung/Einsatz oder ähnliches.

Warum lässt du dich von  berittenen Polizisten anhalten (außer du wohnst in nem Dorf, wo jeder  jeden kennt) ? Ignorieren und weiterfahren. Eine Großfahndung hätte man  bestimmt nicht ausgerufen.


----------



## fr_fan (13. April 2012)

Guten Morgen miteinander!

Also Sachen gibt's die gibt es nicht... Speziell zu diesem Thema eine kleine Erfahrung aus den letzten Tagen als ich mit meinem Radl unterwegs war:

Wenn ich auf Arbeit fahre, nutze ich ab- und dann einen Waldweg. Der ist außerdem als Wanderweg (!) ausgeschildert und weiterhin als Radwanderweg. Die Beschaffenheit des Weges ist dem eines Waldes gleichzusetzen: Normaler Dreck bzw. Schlammboden, Wurzeln, viele Löcher und viel grünes - wie die Natur es eben wollte. An diesem Weg hat man unterwegs die Möglichkeit, mehrere Bänke zu nutzen um zu ruhen usw.

Im trockenen ist dieser Weg ganz gut fahrbar sowie auch zu Fuss sehr bequem zu meistern. Wenn es nass ist auch, *ABER:*

Es gibt in der Nähe eine Pferdegestüt. Die Reiterinnen und Reiter die dort ihre Pferde haben, nutzen den benannten Weg ebenfalls! Das heißt also große Teile und Abschnitte des schönes Weges sind voll**********, durch Hufe wird der Boden noch weicher getrampelt. Bei nassem Wetter ist dort nur noch Schlamm weil die Reiter auch bei Regen unbedingt da lang müssen.

Da stelle ich mir jedesmal die Frage: Gehts noch? Da kann kein Mensch mehr ohne Nasse Schuhe zu bekommen lang laufen! Außerdem sieht man dann aus wie ein Schwein! Bedenke dabei: ES IST EIN RUNDWANDERWEG!

Ich mit meinen dünnen MTB Reifen bin gar nix gegen die Pferde die dort unbedingt beritten werden müssen. Die Trampeln alles kaputt!

Da frage ich mich: Wer macht den Wald(weg) kaputt? Ich mit dem Radl oder die Reiter? *Speziell wegen deinem Fall (Privatbesitz etc.): Wer haftet für die Schäden die durch die Pferde entstanden sind? Wer haftet für die "Reinigung" der Wege weil ja auch die Pferde ihre Durft verrichten müssen...?*

Das alles ist so richtig typisch Deutsch.


----------



## spinner69 (13. April 2012)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Nochmal, die Uniform tut nicht zur Sache. Nicht die Uniform macht den Polizeibeamten sondern seine Ernennung!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Zweitens für BW gilt das LWaldG. Hier sind Sperrungen von Privatwäldern für andere Nutzer nicht erlaubt. Das ist aber die Regelung für BW und kann ja nach Bundesland unterschiedlich sein. Weiter gilt für BW eine 3-Meter Regelung für Reiter. Über Sperrungen kann sich die Polizei hinwegsetzen, je nach Auftrag.


 
In den letzten drei Worten liegt der Schlüssel zu dieser Geschichte.

Welcher dienstliche Auftrag lag hier vor? Pferde in der Freizeit regenerieren, oder? Dafür darf man sich über die gesetzliche 3-Meter-Regelung für Reiter hinwegsetzen und nach Gutsherrnart auf Privatwegen reiten? Interessant, aber im Lobbyland Deutschland nicht auszuschließen.

Hab selber Wald und würde es mir nicht gefallen lassen, sowas riecht nach Willkür.

Das wird ein Spass, wenn sich jetzt dann noch die Elektroradler im Wald etablieren. Ride On!


----------



## Crackintosh (13. April 2012)

und was lernen wir aus der ganzen geschiche?

du kennst dich besser aus in "deinem" waldgebiet als der polizist, bist vielleicht nicht ganz so schnell wie der beamte zu pferd aber weitaus wendiger. 

auf diese art handhabe ich derlei situationen, egal ob förster, polizist oder pflichtbewusste rentner oder spaziergänger, die mich verhaften wollten.

ich habe mir nichts vorzuwerfen, respektiere natur und einheimischen tierbestand, da ist es mir inzwischen einfach zu blöd, mich auf diskussionen oder veraftungen wegen irgendwelcher hirnverbrannten 2-meter-regeln (die es in hessen imho in der form nicht gibt) einzulassen.

der umstand, dass es sich bei dem "tatort" um einen sichtbar für reiter gesperrten waldweg im privatbesitz handelt, lässt sich in meinen augen als nichts anderes als reine schikane interpretieren.

erst kürzlich wollte mich ein angestellter eines privaten sicherheitsdienstes am rande eines kieswerkes (langener waldsee, hessen, kennt man vom ironman) von einem seit jahrzenten existierenden trails holen mit der ausrede einer drohenden naturschutzverletzung - ihr erkennt die bigotterie? 

ein gesellschaft braucht ohne zweifel regeln, und an die muss man sich auch halten. aber in diesem falle, so gänzlich gegen jeden gesunden menschenverstand, habeich da so mein probleme.

ich will hier wirklich nicht zur flucht vor der staatsgewalt aufrufen oder in irgendeiner weise zu straftaten anstiften und weise vorsorglich darauf hin, dass dieser text aus reiner fiktion und ironie besteht.


----------



## An der Alb (13. April 2012)

Frage: Darf man jeden Wald betreten? Darf der Waldbesitzer das Betreten des Waldes verbieten?

Antwort: Grundsätzlich ist das Betreten des Waldes jedermann gestattet. Der Waldbesitzer darf dies nicht verbieten, *sehr wohl kann die zuständige Behörde den Zugang beschränken*. §14 (1) + (2)


§ 14 Betreten des Waldes

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist gestattet. Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Walde ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Die Benutzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr.

(2) Die Länder regeln die Einzelheiten. Sie können das Betreten des Waldes aus wichtigem Grund, insbesondere des Forstschutzes, der Wald- oder Wildbewirtschaftung, zum Schutz der Waldbesucher oder zur Vermeidung erheblicher Schäden oder zur Wahrung anderer schutzwürdiger Interessen des Waldbesitzers, einschränken und andere Benutzungsarten ganz oder teilweise dem Betreten gleichstellen.


Somit sagt das Bundeswaldgesetz ja schon mal aus, dass nicht der Besitzer, sondern die zuständige Behörde den Zugang beschränken kann. Dir gehört zwar etwas, den Zugang für andere darf aber nicht verwehrt werden. Stimmt das so? 

Grundsätzlich hätte ich ja gedacht, dass du in *deinem *Wald - überspitzt gesagt, tun und lassen kannst was du willst - zumindest auf Wegen zu biken, die nicht 2 Meter breit sind. Aber schließlich sind wir hier in Deutschland, da wird sicherlich auch in *dein *Eigentum eingegriffen und reglementiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gasgas03 (13. April 2012)

Gibt es da nicht das sogenannte Nutzungsrecht?

Nur weil mir eine Wiese gehört kann ich da keine MX Bahn bauen und den ganzen Tag fahren.


----------



## omgchiller (13. April 2012)

,..ich hab hier eigentlich nichts zu sagen, wollte aber kurz fragen wie es aussieht, wenn in einem wald ein ü2m breiter weg eine kleinen schmalen weg(unter2m) kreuzt, auf diesem ü2m weg darf man doch dann problemlos fahren?!


----------



## schwabi1 (13. April 2012)

Wieso hast du bei den Polizisten angehalten?

Die haben dort doch nicht die Bohne zu suchen.
Also mir kommt vor die Polizei wird immer be******ener.
Früher war: Die Polizei dein Freund und Helfer.
Heute ist: Polizei! wir werden dir schon helfen!!!!


----------



## antique (13. April 2012)

Vorher hat ein Aussendienstler vom zuständigen Polizeirevier (zu dem die beiden Reiter gehören) ein Schreiben abgegeben mit Inhalt das die beiden Beamten "selbstverständlich" im Dienst waren und gemäß der Durchsetzung vom allgemeinen Recht die Kontrolle durchgeführt haben. 

Und da die Reiter im Dienst waren (auch wenn sie zivile Kleidung trugen) haben sie das Recht den Waldweg trotz Reiterverbot zu Kontrollzwecken betreten zu dürfen. 

Es folgen dann zig Paragraphen und Vorschriften über Kontrolle im Wald etc. - Reaktion ist flott gekommen. Wohl aufgrund der Anzeige von meinem Vadder wegen nicht berechtigter Nutzung der Strasse.

Die Information vom zuständigen Revier enthält keine Strafandrohung oder mögliche Sanktionen die genau gegen mich adressiert sind. Gemäß dem Schreiben wird in einer "allgemeinen Information" dem Waldbesitzer klar gemacht das die Beamten sehr wohl berechtigt den Weg genutzt haben. 

Insgesamt ein unglücklich geschriebenes Schreiben vom Polizeirevier, strotzt nur so von Schreibfehlern und Halbsätzen ohne genaue Gliederung. Unterschrieben vom Revierleiter und obersten Präsidiumsdirektor. 

Am Dienstag kommender Woche habe ich einen Termin beim Anwalt und werde die Sache ihm komplett übergeben. 
Da bis jetzt noch nichts vom Landratsamt gekommen ist besagt noch gar nix, die Stelle hat geraume Zeit bis ein Bussgeldbescheid ergehen kann. Und das ein Bussgeldbescheid kommen wird läßt sich vom Polizeischreiben ableiten. 

Ganz schön dumme Sache 

BTW - wir sind alle nicht unbekannt im Dorf und einen Abflug quer durchs Gelände vor den anhaltenden Polizisten wäre unklug gewesen da sie uns sehr wohl erkannt haben. Und es ist nicht einzusehen das im familieneigenen Wald eine Flucht vor einer normalen Polizeikontrolle nötig ist. 
Habe eigentlich nur eine Personenkontrolle erwartet und kein großes Rumgemotze wegen der Wegnutzung - so ne Art Gespräch von Waldnutzer zu Waldnutzer.


----------



## An der Alb (13. April 2012)

antique schrieb:


> mit Inhalt das die beiden Beamten "selbstverständlich" im Dienst waren und gemäß der Durchsetzung vom allgemeinen Recht die Kontrolle durchgeführt haben.
> 
> Und da die Reiter im Dienst waren (auch wenn sie zivile Kleidung trugen) haben sie das Recht den Waldweg trotz Reiterverbot zu Kontrollzwecken betreten zu dürfen.



Wenn du sowieso zum Anwalt gehst, kann der sich ja mal die Dienstpläne der zwei Beamten zeigen lassen, ob die wirklich im Dienst waren.


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> Wieso hast du bei den Polizisten angehalten?
> 
> Die haben dort doch nicht die Bohne zu suchen.
> Also mir kommt vor die Polizei wird immer be******ener.
> ...



Unsere Sherriffs hier sind schwer in Ordnung, also uebertreib das nicht!


----------



## mäcpomm (13. April 2012)

Nach meinem Unfall bin ich Bullizeitechnisch akkurat behandelt worden.
Danke an die Dillenburger Dienststelle.

Gut das wir MTBler hier im Dreiländereck Narrenfreiheit haben.


----------



## schwabi1 (13. April 2012)

ne bei uns nicht so.
Tatsächlich ist es natürlich ortsabhängig.
Nette Polizisten kenne ich auch.
Ich kann aber negative Entwicklungen sehn in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## mäcpomm (13. April 2012)

OK, früher war alles besser.
Wenn ich ausländisch könnte wäre ich schon vor 20 Jahren nicht nach Hessen sondern nach Canada ausgewandert. 

Sorry wg OT.


----------



## schwabi1 (13. April 2012)

"Früher" war alles besser?
So alt bin ich noch nicht!
Wars denn so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (13. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung komm von Osten.


----------



## Matrahari (14. April 2012)

Ja war es. 
Kleine Geschichte von meinem Nachbarn (60 Jahre alt).
Als jugendlicher hatte er sich mal mit einem Freund das Gewehr seines Vaters "geborgt" und in einer alten Halle Fensterscheiben zerschossen.
Die Polizei hat das natürlich irgendwann mitbekommen, kam dann auch und hat die beiden mit aufs Revier genommen.
Der Vater erschien nach kurzer Zeit auch auf dem Revier, da gab es dann eine Standpauke, ne ordentliche Backpfeife und somit war die Sache gegessen.

Heutzutage hätte man wahrscheinliche einen Eintrag in seiner Akte fürs Leben, als potenzieller Amokläufer oder wenn man Moslem ist, als Terrorist.
Die Onlineüberwachung gibt es auch noch gratis dazu.



Zum Thema: Ist ein Anwalt nicht etwas übertrieben? Man geht doch auch nicht gleich zum Anwalt, wenn man 10km/h zu schnell war oder fallen die Strafen bei Gesetzesübertretungen dieser Art weitaus höher aus ?


----------



## otzbiker (14. April 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Und da die Reiter im Dienst waren (auch wenn sie  zivile Kleidung trugen) haben sie das Recht den Waldweg trotz  Reiterverbot zu Kontrollzwecken betreten zu dürfen.



Sicherlich darf die Polizei sich über Verbote hinwegsetzten, um ihren gesetzlichen Auftrag zu erfüllen. Aber nur weil sie etwas darf,  heißt das nicht, dass sie machen kann, was sie will. Wenn ein  Amtsträger etwas darf oder kann, muss er nach pflichtgemäßem Ermessen  entscheiden, ob er es auch tut. Dabei hat er u. a. abzuwägen, ob die  Überschreitung des Verbots für die Durchführung seines Auftrags  notwendig ist und die Grenzen der Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht überschritten werden.

Wenn die Polizei einen schmalen Waldweg, der  explizit mit einem Reitverbot gekennzeichnet ist, allein zu  Kontrollzwecken mit einer berittenen Streife betritt, hat sie aus meiner  Sicht ermessensfehlerhaft gehandelt. Die Polizisten hätten sich fragen  müssen, ob die sichere Zerstörung des sensiblen Waldweges durch ihre  Reittiere und der dabei entstehende finanzielle Schaden notwendig ist,  um die Kontrolle des Weges durchzuführen. Meiner Meinung nach hätte ein  Streifengang zu Fuß vollkommen ausgereicht, um die Kontrolle sicherzustellen. Die Polizisten hätten sich durch das Reiten auf ihren  Pferden schon einen sicheren Vorteil erhoffen müssen, um den Weg dennoch  beritten zu betreten. Hier könnte ich mir lediglich die Behauptung  vorstellen, man habe die Pferde mitgeführt, um potenziell flüchtige  Mountainbiker zu verfolgen. Hier müsste man sich aber fragen, ob ein  Pferd für eine Verfolgungsjagd auf einem Weg unter einem Meter Breite  überhaupt geeignet ist und ob ein Galopp durch den Wald und der dadurch  noch größere Schaden zur Verfolgung einer simplen Ordnungswidrigkeit  überhaupt gerechtfertigt ist.

Wegen der Verwarnung würde ich mir  keine Sorgen machen. Der Eigentümer und dessen Vertreter dürfen den  Besitz betreten, wie sie wollen. Das haben dir die Polizisten ja schon  indirekt bestätigt, indem sie deine Aussage, dass du der Sohn des  Eigentümers wärst, als Schutzbehauptung hingestellt haben. Wenn man  selbst mit der Genehmigung des Eigentümers den Weg nicht mit dem Rad  befahren dürfte, hätten sie dir ja auch glauben können.

Ich finde  es aber traurig, dass die Vermittlungsversuche der DIMB durch solche  schärferen Kontrollen in deiner Region immer wieder einen Dämpfer  erhalten. Das Problem ist, dass die Behörden die Mountainbiker als  einfache "Opfer" zur Auffüllung der Staatskasse ausgemacht haben.  Dummerweise hilft alles gute Zureden wenig, wenn der Gesetzeshüter seine  "Knöllchenquote" erfüllen will und das (sinnlose) Gesetz auf seiner  Seite ist.


----------



## otzbiker (14. April 2012)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Ist ein Anwalt nicht etwas übertrieben? Man geht doch auch nicht gleich zum Anwalt, wenn man 10km/h zu schnell war oder fallen die Strafen bei Gesetzesübertretungen dieser Art weitaus höher aus ?



Ob man einen Anwalt einschaltet oder nicht, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Eine Rechtsschutzversicherung oder ausreichendes Privatvermögen (ist wohl nach den bisherigen Aussagen vorhanden) kann diese Entscheidung vereinfachen.

Außerdem geht es ja in diesem Fall nicht nur um den Strafzettel sondern auch um das unberechtigte Bereiten des Privatbesitzes. Hier würde ich wohl auch einen Anwalt einschalten, insbesondere wenn die Polizisten mir blöd gekommen sind.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. April 2012)

@Matrahari: Auch wenn ich im Grunde verstehe, was du meinst, so möchte ich zu deinem Beispiel erwidern, dass man im Unterschied zu damals heute weiß, dass nicht dem Kind, sondern dem Waffenbesitzer, der diese Waffe nicht ordnungsgemäß aufbewahrte, die Standpauke und ordentliche Backpfeife gebührt!
Mal ganz abgesehen von der Körperverletzung, die früher noch als "Erziehungsmaßnahme" verstanden wurde und heute zum Glück nicht mehr so viele Befürworter hat!


----------



## Matrahari (14. April 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @Matrahari: Auch wenn ich im Grunde verstehe, was du meinst, so möchte ich zu deinem Beispiel erwidern, dass man im Unterschied zu damals heute weiß, dass nicht dem Kind, sondern dem Waffenbesitzer, der diese Waffe nicht ordnungsgemäß aufbewahrte, die Standpauke und ordentliche Backpfeife gebührt!
> Mal ganz abgesehen von der Körperverletzung, die früher noch als "Erziehungsmaßnahme" verstanden wurde und heute zum Glück nicht mehr so viele Befürworter hat!



Kind...jugendlicher.
Aufwachsen ohne die alte gute Backpfeife ?

Bei meinem Opa hängt das Gewehr an der Wand.


----------



## Crattely (14. April 2012)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, wie das ausgeht, halt uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## DerDuke83 (15. April 2012)

Das bestätigt mich in meiner Meinung über diese berittene Polizei.

Bei uns kacken deren Pferde sämtliche Waldwege und umliegende Straßen zu.
Nicht das jemand den Mist mal wegräumt.

Ich möchte mal sehen was die Polizei macht wenn ich vor deren Augen 5kg Pferdemist auf die Straße kippe und nicht wegräume.


----------



## Antilles (15. April 2012)

Matrahari schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Ist ein Anwalt nicht etwas übertrieben? Man geht doch auch nicht gleich zum Anwalt, wenn man 10km/h zu schnell war oder fallen die Strafen bei Gesetzesübertretungen dieser Art weitaus höher aus ?



Normalerweise ists natürlich quark wegen jedem mist zum anwalt zu rennen, aber so dreist leute im eigenen wald anzumachen hab ichs bisher noch nicht erlebt, hie sollte man nicht  nur, man muss sogar zum anwalt gehen damit die feinen herren mal merken das man sich nicht alles bieten lässt!
versuch mal wenn dir dein rad gestohlen wird hilfe von der pozilei zu erhalten, hab ich grad durchgemacht, kannste vergessen! polizei freund und helfer? quatsch mit soße, geldeintreiber für den staat und schutztruppe bei fussballspielen und um npd mitglieder auf demos zu beschützen!

bin in letzterzeit von polizei und ordnungsamt (was heisst in letzter zeit, als kind hat ich halt mit denen nüscht zutun) restlos enttäuscht!
ab und an grüßt vllt mal einer zurück -WOW-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (19. April 2012)

Heute ein "informelles" Gespräch mit einem Förster gehabt: wenn ich mit ner Karre (Auto, SUV, Trecker, Bagger, Harvester usw.) auf dem Weg unterwegs gewesen wäre hätten die Herren Polizisten wahrscheinlich nur gegrüßt und die Sache wäre klar gewesen. 

Da die Forstverwaltungen Anweisungen bekommen haben gegen erwischte illegale Radler unbedingt Anzeigen zu erstatten wird die Polizei seiner Ansicht nach ähnlich handeln. 
Und ob die Beamten nun im Dienst oder nur privat mit den Tieren unterwegs waren ist letztlich Jacke wie Hose - sobald ein Polizist Anzeige erstattet wird die Staatsmacht gefordert und agiert mit entsprechenden Bussen  oder sonstigen Strafen. 

Hat mir geraten ich soll am Radl ne Forst Plakette anbringen, als Waldbesitzer bekommt mein Erzeuger die Plaketten (eigentlich zum Anbringen an der Windschutzscheibe gedacht) ohne jegliches Gewese beim zuständigen Forststützpunkt - und so ne Plakette könnte auch am "ungewöhnlichen" Dienstfahrzeug (hier Radl) fix angebracht werden. 
Er wird mir so ein paar Plaketten (mit offiziellem Dienstsiegel vom Landkreis bzw. Regierungspräsidium) zukommen lassen 
Mein Vadder hat noch so uralte Teile am Geländewagen dran - wußte nicht das die auch an Rädern Anwendung finden können. 

Wegen der Anzeige meint er das die Sachlage von den Polizisten eindeutig geschildert wird und er nur wenig Hoffnung sieht von einer Strafe abzukommen. 
Wegen dem Bereiten vom Weg kann er nichts sagen, seiner Ansicht nach haben sich die Beamten nicht richtig verhalten. Aber das ist eine verzwickte Rechtslage und hat schon in anderen Fällen für erhebliche Gerichtswirren gesorgt. 

Generell kann ich niemanden daran hindern in den Wald zu gehen, selbst unsere Schilder mit Verweis das keine Reiter geduldet sind können unter Umständen nicht korrekt sein - das ist ein weites Feld.... 

Hat mich dann noch eingeladen ihn in seinem Jagdrevier zu besuchen - er braucht noch Helfer......


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Bin am Ostersamstag im eigenen (sic!) Wald von zwei berittenen Polizisten kontrolliert worden.
> Wir befuhren zu dritt einen Weg (Typ Jägersteig) der knapp 80 bis 90cm breit ist. Weg wird durch einen Autobahnabschnitt gekreuzt (normaler Waldbewirtschaftungsweg) und dort wurden wir von den Polizisten (nicht in Uniform) vom Pferd herab aufgefordert zu halten und Ausweise bereit zu stellen.
> Beide Polizisten haben gültige Dienstausweise vorgezeigt und nach Aufnahme unserer Personalien (inkl. Abgleich per Telefon) angekündigt das sie uns per Anzeige verwarnen lassen werden weil wir einen Weg unterhalb der in Baden Württemberg gültigen 2m Regel fahrend genutzt haben.
> 
> ...



Ich würde es auf sich beruhen lassen


----------



## Athabaske (20. April 2012)

otzbiker schrieb:


> ...Das Problem ist, dass die Behörden die Mountainbiker als  einfache "Opfer" zur Auffüllung der Staatskasse ausgemacht haben...


...so ein Quatsch und leider nicht auszurotten. Durch die Busgelder werden ja nicht mal die Futterkosten der zwei Pferde für den betroffenen Zeitraum gedeckt, geschweige denn irgendeine Kasse gefüllt.

Kannst Dir ja mal den Spaß machen und ausrechnen, wieviele Biker nötig wären um die Baugrube in Stuttgart zu füllen...


----------



## DerDuke83 (20. April 2012)

Würd mich auch tierisch ärgern, zumal der Wald deiner Familie gehört.
Ein mögliches Bußgeld würde ich nicht bezahlen, wo kommen wir hin wenn man auf seinem eigenem Grund und Boden nicht mehr pedalieren darf?


----------



## MucPaul (20. April 2012)

Knallharte Anzeige machen wegen Missachtung von Vorschriften (Reitverbot war ja angebracht und bekannt), unbefugtem Betreten und Sachbeschädigung der Bodenflora. Dein Anwalt soll sich die Forstvorschriften ganz genau ansehen, was da zu machen ist.

Nicht einschüchtern lassen von den Polizisten. Aus meiner Erfahrung sind viele von denen nicht mal im Stande, ein Anzeigenprotokoll ohne massive Grammatikfehler aufzusetzen. Denken aber, sie sind Gott und Herrscher. Die Gesetze sind aber für alle Bürger gleich.

Die Polizei wird von unseren Steuergeldern zu unserem Service bezahlt. Wer das nicht glaubt, kann sich ja mal die Gesetze durchlesen. Also nicht einschüchtern lassen, sondern knallhart exakt nach den Gesetzen vorgehen. 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß der Amtsrichter beide Anzeigen gegeneinander aufwiegt und beide einstellt. Danach würde ich vom Anwalt eine offizielle Verwarnung an die Polizeistelle schicken lassen.

Ansonsten könnten Polizisten ja auch nach Feierabend beliebig auf jedes VIP Privatgrundstück eindringen, sich gemütlich umsehen und dann plötzlich behaupten sie würden Einbrecher suchen.


----------



## Athabaske (20. April 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> ... (Reitverbot war ja angebracht und bekannt), unbefugtem Betreten...


...auch hier gilt, durch permanentes Wiederholen wird es nicht besser:
Ein Durchgangsverbot im Wald kann der Eigentümer meinem Verständis nach normalerweise nicht aussprechen (in BaWü), ansonsten dürfte keiner von uns überhaupt im Wald unterwegs sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (20. April 2012)

...Durchgangsverbot nicht, aber ein Durchreitverbot!
Sonst wäre die Unterscheidung in Reitwege und in andere Wege ja völlig überflüssig.


----------



## Hlabik (20. April 2012)

Auch im Siebengebirge gibt es nicht nur strenge Ordnungshüter sondern auch besonders humorlose Wanderer


----------



## Athabaske (20. April 2012)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> ...Zweitens für BW gilt das LWaldG. Hier sind Sperrungen von Privatwäldern für andere Nutzer nicht erlaubt...





FlowinFlo schrieb:


> ...Durchgangsverbot nicht, aber ein Durchreitverbot!
> Sonst wäre die Unterscheidung in Reitwege und in andere Wege ja völlig überflüssig.


...nur einer kann Recht haben. Wie immer in Internetforen, man kann für jede erdenkliche Ansicht "Belege" finden???

Dass es Reitwege gibt, heißt ja noch nicht, auf anderen Wegen dürfe man nicht reiten. So wie ich es verstehe gilt da die 3 m-Regelung und für Reiter freigegebene Wege unter 3 m sind gesondert gekennzeichnet. Aber auch da lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren...


----------



## antique (20. April 2012)

Reitverbot gilt laut Auskunft vom Regierungspräsidium auch für Polizisten sofern sie nicht gerade mit Verfolgung eines Verdächtigen befasst sind. Normale Regenrationsritte fallen unter das Verbot und es kann u.U. zu Konsequenzen führen. 

So die Auskunft von heute vormittag bei der zuständigen Stelle in Tübingen. Da die beiden Beamten keine Verfolgung oder entsprechendes im Tagebuch vermerkt haben wird wohl auch vom Regierungspräsidium her kein "Abnicken" der Aktion erfolgen. 

Da die Sachlage recht kompliziert ist hat der Mitarbeiter auf die einzelnen  Dienststellen verwiesen und geraten erstmals abzuwarten bis ein Bußgeldbescheid vom Landratsamt erstellt worden ist. Und dann kann ich gegen die Busse vorgehen - Bereiten von gesperrten Wegen wird anderweitig verfolgt werden. 

Nächste Woche habe ich den nächsten Termin beim Anwalt, wird wohl ne ziemlich umfangreiche Aktion überhaupt werden. 

Abwarten was sich ergeben wird


----------



## prince67 (20. April 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...auch hier gilt, durch permanentes Wiederholen wird es nicht besser:
> Ein Durchgangsverbot im Wald kann der Eigentümer meinem Verständis nach normalerweise nicht aussprechen (in BaWü), ansonsten dürfte keiner von uns überhaupt im Wald unterwegs sein.


Lies dir doch das Waldgesetz durch.
Danach kann schon ein Durchgangs-/-fahr-/-reitverbot vom Eigentümer verhängt werden, wenn dieses von der Forstbehörde genehmigt worden ist.


> *§ 38*
> 
> * Sperren von Wald*
> 
> ...





> Außerdem sind überall Schranken aufgestellt zu denen nur Mitarbeiter von  Forstbetrieben u.ä. Schlüssel haben. Komplette Einzäunung wurde uns  leider vom Forstbetrieb untersagt.


Dies interpretiere ich so, dass die Forstbehörde von der Sperrung weis und diese auch genehmigt hat. Andernfalls hätte sie etwas gegen die Sperrung unternommen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. April 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...nur einer kann Recht haben. Wie immer in Internetforen, man kann für jede erdenkliche Ansicht "Belege" finden???
> 
> Dass es Reitwege gibt, heißt ja noch nicht, auf anderen Wegen dürfe man nicht reiten. So wie ich es verstehe gilt da die 3 m-Regelung und für Reiter freigegebene Wege unter 3 m sind gesondert gekennzeichnet. Aber auch da lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren...



Mal antwortest du generell, dann wieder auf den konkreten Fall hier gemünzt, unterscheidest aber nie.

Natürlich darf man im Rahmen der 3m-Regelung auf Wegen reiten, die nicht explizit als Reitwege gekennzeichnet sind. Das soll diese Regel ja auch generalisieren.
Bsp.: Anstatt an jede Kreuzung ein 30km/h Schild zu stellen, wird ein Gebiet mit weniger Schildern zu einer 30er-Zone erklärt.

Im vorliegenden Fall handelt es sich aber um einen erheblich schmaleren Weg, weswegen der TE ja überhaupt erst in dieser Lage ist!

Also ist auch dein Hinweis nichtig, dass Privatgrundstücke in Wäldern betreten/beritten werden dürfen und dass kein Privatbesitzer Waldbesucher aussperren darf, da du damit ja begründen willst, die außerdienstlichen Polizisten hätten also schon dort entlangreiten dürfen.


----------



## spinner69 (20. April 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Reitverbot gilt laut Auskunft vom Regierungspräsidium auch für Polizisten sofern sie nicht gerade mit Verfolgung eines Verdächtigen befasst sind. Normale Regenrationsritte fallen unter das Verbot und es kann u.U. zu Konsequenzen führen.
> 
> So die Auskunft von heute vormittag bei der zuständigen Stelle in Tübingen. Da die beiden Beamten keine Verfolgung oder entsprechendes im Tagebuch vermerkt haben wird wohl auch vom Regierungspräsidium her kein "Abnicken" der Aktion erfolgen.
> 
> ...



Alles andere hätte mich mehr als verwundert.


----------



## antique (20. April 2012)

Reitverbot ist vor Jahren mit Wissen und Einwilligung der Forstbehörde verhängt worden. 
Die zuständige Forstverwaltung hat sich viel Zeit gelassen bis das Verbot endlich verhängt wurde - es wurde recht genau geprüft und Interessen von drei Landwirten die Pferde halten (damals, heute nur noch Solarpanelbetreiber ) in der Nachbarschaft abgewogen. 
Und da es ausreichend andere Wege zum Reiten gibt konnte ein Reitverbot auf dem Waldweg verhängt werden. 

Die Entscheidung hat damals fast ein ganzes Jahre gedauert bis sie endlich rechtskräftig geworden ist. War in den frühen 1990er Jahren. Auf Wanderkarten und ähnlichem Kartenmaterial ist der Weg eindeutig als reiner Wanderweg gekennzeichnet - und schließt laut Legende ein Reitverbot mit ein. 

Wie sich die Sache weiter entwickelt wird sich zeigen - die Unterlagen zum Reitverbot sind in fünf fetten Leitzordnern abgelegt, sowas wird in fast keinem Landkreis mal so eben schnell verhängt.


----------



## MucPaul (21. April 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Reitverbot ist vor Jahren mit Wissen und Einwilligung der Forstbehörde verhängt worden.
> Die zuständige Forstverwaltung hat sich viel Zeit gelassen bis das Verbot endlich verhängt wurde - es wurde recht genau geprüft und Interessen von drei Landwirten die Pferde halten (damals, heute nur noch Solarpanelbetreiber ) in der Nachbarschaft abgewogen.
> Und da es ausreichend andere Wege zum Reiten gibt konnte ein Reitverbot auf dem Waldweg verhängt werden.
> 
> ...



Tja, da sehe ich nun einen fetten Bußgeldbescheid (vermutlich wieder nur EUR 15,-) auf die zwei Beamten zukommen. 

Wie gesagt, bloss nicht klein beigeben und genau die Gesetze ausloten. Die Grünen machen das nämlich auch immer, und wenn nicht, dann hoffen sie, dass der Bürger aus Angst (vorauseilender Gehorsam und Unwissenheit = Faulheit, in den Gesetzen nachzuschlagen) klein beigibt. Ist mir auch schon mehrmals passiert. Ich musste sogar mal einen Polizeiobermeister rüffeln lassen, weil er mehrfach gegen die StVO verstoßen hatte mit seinem Verwarnungsbescheid.


----------



## snipys (27. April 2012)

Ich würde gegen die Polizisten eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde bezüglich des Reitverbotes stellen.
Wahrscheinlich werden die Beamten von Ihren Dienstherren in Schutz genommen und die Beschwerde wird abgewiesen.
Sie landet aber auf jedem Fall in deren Akten und kann für die weitere Karriere hinderlich sein, wenn sich die Beschwerden häufen.
Ein kleiner Denkzettel der nichts kostet!

Wenn ein Verwarngeldbescheid eintrifft, kann man dagegen auch Rechtsmittel einlegen und widersprechen - falls es Sinn machen würde.

Lege Dir einen Jagdschein zu, dann kannst Du auch bewaffnet durch den Wald radeln, in Ausübung der Jagt.

/snipy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäcpomm (27. April 2012)

Jawoll, mit der Knarre über der Schulter und einem Fullface Helm.....
Früher im Osten gab es so Halter für AK 47, Klappspaten......


----------



## antique (27. April 2012)

Ich habe einen Jagdschein und werde mich hüten mit einer Waffe ohne entsprechendes Aufbewahrungsdrumrum aufs Bike zu steigen 

Das kann heftig nach hinten losgehen weil schlicht und einfach total verboten 
Früher bin ich mit Gewehr ohne weiteres Etui zum Hochstand geradelt, nach der Verschärfung vom Waffengesetz ist das schlicht und einfach nicht mehr erlaubt. 
Außerdem ist das unpraktisch weil die Waffe ohne Tragecase Schaden nehmen kann und von Ästen erfasst wird wenn ich durchs dichte Unterholz fahre. Und darauf hab ich keinen Bock, Waffen sind teuer und wollen pfleglich behandelt werden. 

Bußgeldbescheid ist heute mittag eingetroffen: ich darf EUR 400,00 für die Sache entrichten, meine Kollegen jeweils nur EUR 200,00 weil ich sie als Vertreter vom Besitzer (Wald gehört meinen Erzeuger) dazu angeleitet hätte den Waldweg illegal zu benutzen. 

Gegen die Sache wird am Montag form- und fristgerecht Widerspruch eingelegt. 
Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde ist anhängig und mir wird in der Regel nur in Ausnahmefällen das Ergebnis mitgeteilt. 

Alles weitere macht jetzt der Anwalt, habe keine Lust mehr mit den Leuten direkt und in viel zu schnell heftiger Art (reg mich schnell auf....) rumzudiskutieren. 
Landratsamt hat den Bussgeldbescheid relativ zeitnah erlassen und ich muss jetzt das weitere Vorgehen vom Anwalt abwarten.


----------



## MOETER (27. April 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Bußgeldbescheid ist heute mittag eingetroffen: ich darf EUR 400,00 für die Sache entrichten, meine Kollegen jeweils nur EUR 200,00 weil ich sie als Vertreter vom Besitzer (Wald gehört meinen Erzeuger) dazu angeleitet hätte den Waldweg illegal zu benutzen.



Wahnsinn! Zeit, Deutschland zu verlassen.


----------



## hano! (27. April 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Bußgeldbescheid ist heute mittag eingetroffen: ich darf EUR 400,00 für die Sache entrichten, meine Kollegen jeweils nur EUR 200,00 weil ich sie als Vertreter vom Besitzer (Wald gehört meinen Erzeuger) dazu angeleitet hätte den Waldweg illegal zu benutzen.



*Das ist jetzt aber nicht wahr, oder?*

Und noch was, schade das Du keinen Vater hast.


----------



## potsdamradler (27. April 2012)

MOETER schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Zeit, Deutschland zu verlassen.



Dachte auch an auswandern 

Mit einem Zehntel hab ich gerechnet. Preislich gesehen ist ein Rotlichtverstoß mit Fahrrad dagegen ja ein Kavaliersdelikt  

Den Keiler, den Du zuvor angeschossen hast mit Saufeder vefolgt


----------



## antique (27. April 2012)

Nö - leider hab ich vorher keinen Keiler angeschossen - und mit Saufeder zu jagen ist in Deutschland mal sowas von verboten 

Landratsamt kann die Busse im Bereich von 15 bis 5000 Euro festsetzen. Je nach Ausgangslage und welche Umstände die Sache beinhalten. Freiraum ist enorm. Nennt sich dann Ermessensspielraum und wird von den Beamten oft genug wirklich "frei" ausgewählt.

Auswandern habe ich schon seit geraumer Zeit vor, allerdings will man Besitz nicht so einfach aufgeben und geschäftliche Kontakte wollen nicht unbedingt "umziehen". 
Solange mein Vater noch aktiv ist bleiben solche Pläne eh in der Schublade stecken - und danach kann es schon sein das ich das Anwesen verpachte und meinen Standort nach CH oder A verlege. Oder Südengland


----------



## PeKaWe (27. April 2012)

Na spitze. Da darf man nicht auf eigenem Grund und Boden... .

Wärst besser mit 'nem Motocrosser gefahren, da liegt der Tarif bei 35 Euro, glaube ich. 

Viel Glück beim Anwalt.


----------



## spinner69 (27. April 2012)

400 â¬ sind vÃ¶llig Ã¼berzogen, auch wenn es innerhalb des mÃ¶glichen Rahmens liegt. VÃ¶llig unverhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig und willkÃ¼rlich. Ganz abgesehen von den EigentumsverhÃ¤ltnissen.

Der Anwalt hat hoffentlich Erfahrung im Ã¶ffentlichen Recht. Soviel bekommt bei uns nicht mal jemand, der seinen Dreck in den Wald anderer Leute kippt ...

Gut, dass wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben ...


----------



## prince67 (27. April 2012)

Da ist es doch billiger in der Fußgängerzone zwischen den Fußgängern Slalom zu fahren. Da kann man sogar noch einen umfahren und kommt billiger weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (27. April 2012)

Die EUR 400,- sind die Strafe für Ungehorsam der Obrigkeit gegenüber. Beim kleinsten Aufmucken ziehen die halt sofort den Geld"prügel".

Ich würde Deinen Anwalt auf die los lassen. Hoffentlich ist er gut und kennt sich aus.


----------



## snipys (27. April 2012)

Dann klagst Du jetzt munter durch alle Instanzen, bis Du endlich Recht bekommst und das Verfahren eingestellt wird.
Bei 400,- Streitwert sind die Gerichtskosten lächerlich gering und der Unterhaltungswert ist enorm.

Es wäre hilfreich, die Presse zu informieren. Die hetzen immer gerne gegen den aktuellen Landrat und irgendwann sind ja auch wieder Wahlen.

Ich sehe schon die Schlagzeilen:
Polizeiterror gegen Freizeitsportler

Die guten Kontakte zum Forstamt sind wahrscheinlich der entscheidende Trumpf in  Deiner Hand.

/snipy


----------



## MucPaul (28. April 2012)

snipys schrieb:


> Dann klagst Du jetzt munter durch alle Instanzen, bis Du endlich Recht bekommst und das Verfahren eingestellt wird.
> Bei 400,- Streitwert sind die Gerichtskosten lächerlich gering und der Unterhaltungswert ist enorm.
> 
> Es wäre hilfreich, die Presse zu informieren. Die hetzen immer gerne gegen den aktuellen Landrat und irgendwann sind ja auch wieder Wahlen.
> ...



Ich würde mit der Bild oder mit der Sendung Brisant oder Frontal aufnehmen, die suchen solche Skandale. Meistens ist das sehr wirkungsvoll.


----------



## PeKaWe (28. April 2012)

Ich hab mir gerade mal das Waldgesetz BW zu Gemüte geführt.

Also Wald ist in erster Linie mal Wald. Unterschiede zwischen Privat- und Staats- (u. Köperschafts-) Wald wird dort eigentlich nur hinsichtlich der Bewirtschaftung gemacht. 
Das würde eigentlich bedeuten dass Dir das Waldgesetz verbietet auf deinem eigenen Grund und Boden Rad zu fahren wenn der Weg unter 2m breit ist. (Nur wie ist die Wegbreite definiert?)

Was ich aber den absoluten Knaller finde ist 
*§ 87*

*Einziehung*

Gegenstände, die zur Begehung oder Vorbereitung einer Ordnungswidrigkeit gebraucht worden sind oder auf die sich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit bezieht, können eingezogen werden. § 23 des Gesetzes über Ordnungswidrigkeiten ist anzuwenden.

Da sei mal froh dass Du dein Rad behalten durftest.


Viel Glück mit underem Rechtsstaat. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!
Denke RtProSat4711 wäre vlt. keine dumme Idee.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. April 2012)

PeKaWe schrieb:


> Was ich aber den absoluten Knaller finde ist
> *§ 87*
> 
> *Einziehung*
> ...



Wenn ich das für den konkreten Fall richtig verstehe, hieße das hin zu radeln und heim zu reiten?


----------



## Jetpilot (28. April 2012)

Verdrehtes Rechtsverständnis hier. Ich glaube kaum, das das irgendwie Chancen hat durchzukommen, die Lage ist was das Wegerecht angeht doch eindeutig. Und das die Beamten ungeschoren davon kommen werden ist alltag, sowas kommt nie und nimmer ins TV weil viel zu profan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (28. April 2012)

*oehm* ich leb im ländlichen Bereich und da ist Rufen von nem Polizeieinsatzwagen mit teilweise langer Wartezeit verbunden. 

Da ich über keine hoheitliche Gewalt verfüge kann ich als Vertreter des Waldbesitzers in keinster Weise eine Beschlagnahme oder Wegnahme der Pferde durchführen. Sowas kann nur das Landratsamt oder andere Dienststellen. 

Ich warte jetzt erstmal den Anwaltstermin ab und dann wird die Sache mit Widerspruch weiter behandelt. Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde gegen die Beamten ist anhängig und mit viel Glück bekomme ich sogar deren Ausgang mit. Zumindest der Anwalt wird mehr Informationen bekommen. 

Gemäß einem Kumpel der im Landratsamt arbeitet ist der Ermessensspielraum bei so Strafen durchaus beachtlich und kann je nach Ausgangslage auch im ganz hohen Bereich angesiedelt werden. Er weiss von Fällen in den sogar vierstellige Strafen verhängt worden sind - das Landratsamt versucht die derzeit gültigen Vorgaben hart durch zu setzen. Anders kann er sich die Verhaltensweise der Dienststelle nicht erklären.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. April 2012)

antique schrieb:


> *oehm*
> 
> Da ich über keine hoheitliche Gewalt verfüge kann ich als Vertreter des Waldbesitzers in keinster Weise eine Beschlagnahme oder Wegnahme der Pferde durchführen. Sowas kann nur das Landratsamt oder andere Dienststellen.



Öhm... ich war vorhin noch im Ironiemodus unterwegs. 

Ich wollte auf diese Weise nur darauf hinweisen, dass hier ja nicht nur eine Seite fürchten musste, dass aufgrund des §87 das Gefährt/Gepferd eingezogen wird.


----------



## Papa Bike (28. April 2012)

Armes Deutschland! 
Da wird im Wald geradelt, was wirklich i.d.R. keinen großen Schaden anrichtet, keine Abgase produziert, die Gesundheitskosten drückt..... usw.
Bin mal vor Jahren mit einem Freund über den Braunkohle-Tagebau Garzweiler geflogen, DAS ist Umweltzerstörung! 
Aber wahrscheinlich wird in Jahrzehnten, nach der Renaturierung, dann dort auch ein Radfahrverbot zum Schutze der Natur ausgesprochen 

Das Thema ist jedenfalls spannend, habe ich sofort abonniert, drücke Dir die Daumen das Strafe abgemildert wird & die Grünen auch eine Verweiß bekommen.

BG PB


----------



## prince67 (28. April 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung (*Wege ausbessern*) und Kostenvoranschlag der Forstarbeiten an die zwei?


Und dabei den Weg auf eine Breite von 2m bringen.

Hat eigentlich schon jemand den Weg ausgemessen?
Da er früher ein Zufahrtsweg zu Grundstücken war, nehme ich an, dass es kein Trampelpfad ist.

Viele Forstwege beginnen doch oft als gutausgebauter (>2m) Weg und werden dann je weiter man in den Wald fährt immer schlechter und schmaler. Muss man da dann umkehren sobald der Weg nur noch 1,99m breit ist?


----------



## Jetpilot (28. April 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Die Polizei, Dein Freund und Gegner.



Warum beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das die Aufnahme bei diesem Verein einen maximal IQ vorschreibt? Ich will es zwar eigentlich nicht zulassen, weil ich an die Richtigkeit des Rechtsstaates und seiner Organe glaube, aber besonders die Polizei macht es mir zunehmend schwer diese Einstellung beizubehalten...


----------



## dickerbert (28. April 2012)

Eine Blondine geht in der Stadt spazieren und kommt zu einer Laterne. An dieser hängt ein Zettel: "Appartement zu vermieten." Die Blondine denkt sich: "Super! Ich brauche, eh eine Wohnung". Sie klopft an der Laterne. Keiner macht auf. Sie wiederholt ihren Versuch, jedoch wird ihr nicht geöffnet. Ein Polizist auf der anderen Straßenseite beobachtet einige Zeit die Bemühungen der Blondine, faßt sich ein Herz und geht zu ihr.
 Er fragt sie: "Was machen sie hier eigentlich?"
 Die Blondine zeigt auf den an der Laterne hängenden Zettel "Appartment zu vermieten" und bemerkt dazu, dass sie schon seit geraumer Zeit klopfe, ihr jedoch niemand öffne.
 Der Polizist sieht die Blondine an, dann die Laterne und bemerkt dann lapidar: "Das gibt es nicht, das Licht brennt, es muß jemand da sein!"


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. April 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Vor kurzem war in der Presse der Behördenterror gegenüber einem Waldbesitzer, dem sie einfach per Enteignung einen Teil seines Privatwaldes zu einem angrenzenden Naturschutzgebiet entzogen hatten. Dabei wird der Privatwald seit Generationen für die Holznutzung bepflanzt und betreut.
> 
> Behördenterror ist mittlerweile die neue Sportart in Deutschland, wie mir scheint. Ich sehe das auch so mit den ganzen neuen Anwohnerplaketten in der Innenstadt, die ausser Abzocke gar nichts bringen.
> Bei uns war das Thema groß am Kochen, als ein BMW Elektro-Mini (mobiler Werbeträger mit 100% elektrischem Antrieb) wegen fehlender ASU Plakette einen Strafzettel der Polizei in der Innenstadt bekam. Fehlende grüne Plakette = Strafzettel. So die Logik des Grünmenschen.
> Die Polizei, Dein Freund und Gegner.



Bitte Polizei und Ordnungsamt nicht in einen Topf werfen.

Anderes Beispiel:
Wenn irgendwo ein Blitzer an einer Stelle steht, an der es aus verkehrstechnischen Gründen (keine Gefahrenstelle) nicht nötig ist und die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung eigentlich nicht einleuchtet, dann steht da nicht die Polizei und misst, sondern die Stadt. Der fließen die Einnahmen dann auch ins eigene Säckel.

Aber alles Verständnis und Obrigkeitstreue hin oder her: Wenn der Threadersteller tatsächlich eine Geldbuße (nicht Strafe) dafür zahlen muss, dass er im Wald des Papas auf einem Weg  mit dem Rad unterwegs war, dann finde ich das auch total daneben. Werde mir hier auch den Ausgang durchlesen, wenn Antique uns auf dem Laufenden hält.


----------



## potsdamradler (29. April 2012)

Ich *glaube* der Waldbesitzer trägt sogar Mitverantwortung falls sich Kid's z.Bsp. eine Rampe bauen und es kommt zu einem Unfall   Auf Waldwegen sollen auch schon mal Stöckchen, Äste gelegen haben 

So ähnlich stand's mal bei Google, Angabe ohne Gewehr


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. April 2012)

Das ist ein rechtliches Konstrukt das in der Praxis selten bis nie zur Anwendung kommt und dessen sich Waldbesitzer und andere MTB-Gegner bedienen wenn es um legale und illegale Trails geht.

Ich bin auch Waldbesitzer und als ich hier nachgefragt habe was ich beachten müsste wenn ich auf eigenem Grund und Boden ein paar Kicker und Doubles bauen will war der Tenor: "ja wenn sich da dann irgendjemand auf die Fresse legt bist du dran"

Das hieße ja jeder der in dem Waldstück über einen nicht weggeräumten Ast stolpert soll mich belangen können? Das ist doch lächerlich.


----------



## MucPaul (29. April 2012)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Das ist ein rechtliches Konstrukt das in der Praxis selten bis nie zur Anwendung kommt und dessen sich Waldbesitzer und andere MTB-Gegner bedienen wenn es um legale und illegale Trails geht.
> 
> Ich bin auch Waldbesitzer und als ich hier nachgefragt habe was ich beachten müsste wenn ich auf eigenem Grund und Boden ein paar Kicker und Doubles bauen will war der Tenor: "ja wenn sich da dann irgendjemand auf die Fresse legt bist du dran"
> 
> Das hieße ja jeder der in dem Waldstück über einen nicht weggeräumten Ast stolpert soll mich belangen können? Das ist doch lächerlich.



Das wäre genau die Situation in USA. Dort sind alle Privatbesitze abgezäunt und mit fetten Schildern "No Trespassing" versehen. Der Eigentümer ist verantwortlich, wenn jemand über einen Grashalm stolpert und sich das Bein bricht.
Aus dem Grund sind die wenigen Public Forests ausgwiesen und dort herrschen strenge Regeln. Und die werden durch Patrouillen (Ranger, CityCops) kontrolliert. Ich bin sogar mitten im Wald in Radar-Fallen geraten (Glück gehabt), wo 15 miles/h das Limit war und abkassiert wurde.

In Deutschland regelt die Forstgesetzgebung dass der Besucher für sich selbst verantwortlich ist, sofern dem Besitzer keine grobe Schuld vorgeworfen werden kann. Wald betreten ist auf eigene Gefahr. In USA auf Gefahr der Versicherungen, daher von vornherein verboten.

Es gibt ja bei uns etliche Waldbesitzer, die extra Trails ausschildern. Auch Gemeinden als Besitzer machen dies ja. Ist ja auch viel besser, den Verkehr zu regeln (3-4 gute Trails extra für Biker, der Rest für Wanderer), als pauschal alles mit Strafe zu belegen. Der Beamtenterror mancher Gemeinden ist aber oftmals "RTL-Brisant" würdig. 

Viele Beamte vergessen, dass sie aus unseren Steuergeldern bezahlt werden um dem "Volk zu dienen". Dies scheint aber nur noch in der Schweiz so zu sein, der einzigen verbleibenden echten Demokratie in Europe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (1. Mai 2012)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung hier nicht. Es ist kaum anzunehmen, daß Polizisten in ihrer Freizeit Polizeipferde reiten, also waren sie im Dienst (wurde ja auch vom Vorgesetzten bestätigt). "Nur so zum Spaß" dürfen sie auch dann nicht Verbote brechen. Zu Kontrollzwecken sehr wohl. So wie die Polizei auch mit dem Auto durch die Fußgängerzone fahren darf, um nach dem rechten zu sehen, nämlich zur Erfüllung hoheitlicher Aufgaben.
Umgekehrt darf auch der Waldbesitzer im Rahmen seiner Rechte und Pflichten den Wald befahren, denn zu Fuß geht das nunmal nicht. Auch von ihm beauftragte Personen dürfen das. Nur zum Spaß mit dem Auto/Rad/Pferd durch den Wald heizen darf auch der Besitzer nicht, wenn das Gesetz es verbietet. Es sei denn er hat eine Ausnahmegenehmigung. Der Waldbesitzer MUSS im Rahmen des Zumutbaren besonders auf Wegen prüfen, ob überhängende, tote Äste Fußgänger gefährden können. Und im Rahmen der Waldbewirtschaftung den Zustand der Bäume prüfen (Schäden durch Insekten, Wild usw.). Normalerweise wird das mit KFZ gemacht, ein Fahrrad ginge aber auch in Ordnung. Nur "Sohn" zu sein reicht dazu nicht, eine mündlicher Auftrag seitens des Vaters genügt hierfür jedoch. Auch die Berechtigung, weitere Hilfskräfte für diese Tätigkeit nach eigenem Ermessen dazu auszusuchen, kann mündlich erteilt werden.


----------



## schwabi1 (1. Mai 2012)

Naja, dann war er eben zu genau DIESEN Zwecken unterwegs.
Hat Wege und Bäume überprüft. 
Die Motorcrossmaschine hätte zuviel Schaden angerichtet, also das Bike.

Trotzdem eine Frechheit was sich die Exekutive hier erlaubt.
Auf dem eigenen Grund und Boden nicht mit dem Fahrrad faren zu dürfen...
Gesunden Menschenverstand gibts irgendwie nicht mehr. Weder bei der Gesetzgebung, und schon garnicht bei der Polizei. Deren Denkweise kommt mir oft sehr Digital vor. Schwarz oder Weiß, Grau gibts nicht.

Behämmert...


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung hier nicht. Es ist kaum anzunehmen, daß Polizisten in ihrer Freizeit Polizeipferde reiten, also waren sie im Dienst (wurde ja auch vom Vorgesetzten bestätigt).



Ähm... und ob das anzunehmen ist! Man wird nicht mal eben Polizist bei der Reitstaffel. Da wird das Hobby zum Beruf!


----------



## kilux (1. Mai 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Eigentlich könnten dann ja alle Grünleuchter nach Dienstschluss problemlos in der U-Bahn/S-Bahn/DB schwarz fahren. Sollte ein Schaffner kommen, sind sie dann plötzlich wieder im Dienst und tun so, als würden sie Schwarzfahrer fahnden. Danach gehen sie wieder Kaffe trinken, wenn der Schaffner weg ist. Nee... oder? Doch!



Polizisten fahren wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sowieso kostenlos. Früher nur wenn sie in Uniform unterwegs waren, jetzt auch in Zivil.


----------



## tombrider (1. Mai 2012)

Kleiner Tip noch an alle Baden-Württemberger und Bayern: Ihr könnt und solltet Eurem Landtags-Abgeordneten eine Mail schreiben, daß die 2-Meter-Regelung Euch gar nicht paßt, und daß Eure Entscheidung bei der nächsten Landtagswahl hiervon abhängig ist. Daß sie Leute vom Radfahren abhält, obwohl man froh sein kann um jeden, der nicht am Computer daddelt und verfettet. Was gerade bei den Grünen auf offene Ohren stoßen dürfte. Daß sie keine wissenschaftliche Grundlage hat, somit gegen Artikel 2 Grundgesetz verstößt, nachdem jede Einschränkung der Freiheit einen sachlichen Grund benötigt (Meinungen der Forstwirtschaft sind KEIN sachlicher Grund). Ein paar Dutzend Mails werden nichts ändern, ein paar tausend schon. Siehe Stuttgart 21: Tut was, und mobilisiert alle Eure Freunde, ebenfalls eine Mail zu schreiben!


----------



## Battlingzeus (1. Mai 2012)

Jungs geht doch biken, bei dem Wetter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 23°C und Sonnenschein

und Tschüß


----------



## tombrider (1. Mai 2012)

Würde ich ja soooo gerne, sch... Halsentzündung, grrrrr!

Aber unterbeschäftigt wie ich bin, hier die Kontaktdaten:
http://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/der-landtag/abgeordnete/abgeordnetenprofile.html

Der Abgeordnete Deines Wahlkreis vertritt übrigens DAS GANZE VOLK, nicht nur seine Wähler. Man kann und sollte ihm also auch dann schreiben, wenn man eigentlich etwas anderes wählt. Und nicht jeder Abgeordnete ist der Meinung seiner Partei, man stößt oft unerwarteterweise auf offene Ohren!


----------



## schwabi1 (1. Mai 2012)

Würde ich auch sooo gerne. Aber Verdacht auf Herzmuskelentzündung, grrrr! :8


----------



## PeKaWe (1. Mai 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung hier nicht. Es ist kaum anzunehmen, daß Polizisten in ihrer Freizeit Polizeipferde reiten, also waren sie im Dienst (wurde ja auch vom Vorgesetzten bestätigt). "Nur so zum Spaß" dürfen sie auch dann nicht Verbote brechen. Zu Kontrollzwecken sehr wohl. So wie die Polizei auch mit dem Auto durch die Füßgängerzone fahren darf, um nach dem rechten zu sehen, nämlich zur Erfüllung hoheitlicher Aufgaben.


 
Ähm, und die Freunde und Helfer tun immer und ausschlißlich nur das was sie dürfen/sollen? *Gelächter*

Der Threadersteller schrieb doch eingangs dass die Ordnungsmacht zu einem Regenerationsritt unterwegs war. Also kein Kontrollauftrag. 
Ein Regenerationsritt kann überall, auch auf legal, für alle zu nutzenden, Wegen. Es war also auch aus dienstlicher Sicht nicht erforderlich und daher auch nicht zulässig diesen Weg zu nutzen. 

Aber die fahren z.B. bei uns auch mal zum Döner holen mit dem Auto in der Fußgängerzone rum. Zählt das dann auch als hoheitlicher Auftrag? Mündliche Hygienekontrolle?




tombrider schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip noch an alle Baden-Württemberger und Bayern: Ihr könnt und solltet Eurem Landtags-Abgeordneten eine Mail schreiben, daß die 2-Meter-Regelung Euch gar nicht paßt, und daß Eure Entscheidung bei der nächsten Landtagswahl hiervon abhängig ist. Daß sie Leute vom Radfahren abhält, obwohl man froh sein kann um jeden, der nicht am Computer daddelt und verfettet. Was gerade bei den Grünen auf offene Ohren stoßen dürfte. Daß sie keine wissenschaftliche Grundlage hat, somit gegen Artikel 2 Grundgesetz verstößt, nachdem jede Einschränkung der Freiheit einen sachlichen Grund benötigt (Meinungen der Forstwirtschaft sind KEIN sachlicher Grund). Ein paar Dutzend Mails werden nichts ändern, ein paar tausend schon. Siehe Stuttgart 21: Tut was, und mobilisiert alle Eure Freunde, ebenfalls eine Mail zu schreiben!


 
Sehr guter Kommentar. Ich bin auch schon am suchen wer hier in Hessen der beste Ansprechpartner ist, da ja hier ein neues Waldgesetz im Raum steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (1. Mai 2012)

Es gibt bei der Polizei zahlreiche Fahrzeuge der Reserve, die monatliche "Bewegungsfahrten" (von damals 50 km) machen müssen, damit die Einsatzbereitschaft immer sichergestellt ist. Auch während solcher Bewegungsfahrten ist ein Polizist im Dienst, und kann nicht nur, sondern SOLLTE sie im Rahmen seiner Aufgaben nach eigenem Ermessen nutzen, um überall nach dem Rechten zu sehen. Polizisten zu Pferd sind sehr oft für den Wald zuständig, so jedenfalls in meiner Heimatstadt Berlin. Polizei-Mountainbikes sind eher selten anzutreffen. Ich sehe keinen Rechtsverstoß der Polizisten. Sie haben im Wald kontrolliert, ob sich an die Regeln gehalten wird. Zum selben Zweck darf  ein Polizist mit einem Polizeimotorrad durch die Fußgängerzone fahren, um illegale Radfahrer kontrollieren und ggf. verfolgen zu können. Ob intern dazu ein Auftrag besteht, ist eine andere Frage und ist völlig unabhängig von der Rechtmäßigkeit einer polizeilichen Handlung. Es steht dem Bürger nicht zu, gegen vermeintlich falsche polizeiinterne Abläufe zu klagen.


----------



## schwabi1 (1. Mai 2012)

Die Polizisten richten aber Schaden auf dem Weg an. Das Reitverbot gibts nicht umsonst.
In der Fußgängerzone entsteht kein Schaden.

Edit: Und natürlich steht es dem Bürger zu gegen die "vermeintlich" falschen Abläufe zu klagen!

Man sollte sie in Grund und Boden klagen.


----------



## tombrider (1. Mai 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> Die Polizisten richten aber Schaden auf dem Weg an. Das Reitverbot gibts nicht umsonst.
> In der Fußgängerzone entsteht kein Schaden.



Auch in der Fußgängerzone gibt es Beeinträchtigungen/Gefährdungen, drum ist es verboten, dort zu fahren. Im Wald sowieso, egal ob durch KFZ, Pferd oder Bike. Bei jeder Verfolgungsfahrt gibt es eine zusätzliche Gefährdung. Da jedoch meistens eine Kontrolle nicht ohne diese durchzuführen ist, ist die Polizei hierzu nach korrekter Abwägung von Schaden und Nutzen ermächtigt, Stichwort Ermessensspielraum. Solche Kontrollen mit Strafen haben eine abschreckende Wirkung, vermeiden also zukünftige Schäden durch den Bestraften und viele andere, die davon erfahren. Solange die Polizisten vermutlich mehr Fahrten/Ritte/Schaden verhindern, als sie selbst verursachen, sind solche Kontrollfahrten korrekt. Das kann und darf jeder im Einzelfall anders einschätzen! Man wird den Polizisten aber ohne genaue, nachweisbare (!) Zahlen, Daten, Fakten keine offensichtliche Unverhältnismäßigkeit beweisen können. Keine Chance!


----------



## tombrider (1. Mai 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> Die Polizisten richten aber Schaden auf dem Weg an. Das Reitverbot gibts nicht umsonst.
> In der Fußgängerzone entsteht kein Schaden.
> 
> Edit: Und natürlich steht es dem Bürger zu gegen die "vermeintlich" falschen Abläufe zu klagen!
> ...



Klar, Du kannst gegen ALLES klagen, das steht Dir zu. Wir sind ja in einem Rechtsstaat. Die Klage wird aber inhaltlich nicht zur Prüfung gelangen, da sie schon als unzulässig bewertet werden wird.


----------



## schwabi1 (1. Mai 2012)

Ich finde, die Polizisten hatten keinen Grund, dem Eigentümer des Waldes Schaden zuzufügen um den Weg zu "kontrollieren". 
Die Fußgängerzone ist denk ich schon ein anderes Thema, da weitläufig und zu Fuß einfach ineffizient zu Kontrollieren.
Aber was solls, ich bleib da sowieso nicht stehen. Hab schließlich keine Nummerntafel am Bike.

lg


----------



## tombrider (1. Mai 2012)

schwabi1 schrieb:


> Ich finde, die Polizisten hatten keinen Grund, dem Eigentümer des Waldes Schaden zuzufügen um den Weg zu "kontrollieren".
> Die Fußgängerzone ist denk ich schon ein anderes Thema, da weitläufig und zu Fuß einfach ineffizient zu Kontrollieren.
> Aber was solls, ich bleib da sowieso nicht stehen. Hab schließlich keine Nummerntafel am Bike.
> 
> lg



Ein Weg nimmt nur einen geringen Schaden, wenn gelegentlich zwei Pferde darüber reiten. Demgegenüber sind schäden am Eigentum des Waldbesitzers, beispielsweise durch illegale KFZ-Fahrer, andere Reiter, durch Mountainbiker, durch illegales Zelten und Feuermachen usw. abzuwägen. Schon hier würde ich ohne gegenteilige Anhaltspunkte davon ausgehen, daß eine Kontrolle im Interesse des Waldeigentümers ist. Unabhängig davon kann aber auch kontrolliert werden, ob der Waldeigentümer selbst seinen Sicherungspflichten nachkommt, die oben schon erwähnt wurde. Dabei geht es dann um Gesundheit oder gar Leben von Fußgängern, die von herabfallenden Ästen erschlagen werden können, alles schon vorgekommen. Es kann um um Einhaltung Jagd- und waffenrechtlicher Bestimmungen gehen, selbst ob das Kettenöl der Waldarbeiter den Bestimmungen entspricht, kann von der zuständigen Behörde kontrolliert werden. Ob das dort durch die Polizei geschieht, entzieht sich allerdings meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrahari (1. Mai 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Ein Weg nimmt nur einen geringen Schaden, wenn gelegentlich zwei Pferde darüber reiten. Demgegenüber sind schäden am Eigentum des Waldbesitzers, beispielsweise durch illegale KFZ-Fahrer, andere Reiter, durch Mountainbiker, durch illegales Zelten und Feuermachen usw. abzuwägen. .



In diesem Fall ist aber sein Vater Waldbesitzer.


Ansonsten:


schwabi1 schrieb:


> ...was solls, ich bleib da sowieso nicht stehen. Hab schließlich keine Nummerntafel am Bike.


So löst man das Problem am besten bzw. hat erst gar keine Probleme.


----------



## Boink (1. Mai 2012)

Es is doch echt ne Verarsche was da abgeht.. Letztes Jahr wurden ich und zwei kollegen aufgehalten weil wir abends um 19 uhr ohne licht ( Sonnenuntergang war da ca. um 21 Uhr )vom Spot heimgefahren sind und mussten uns noch veralbern lassen weil wir "motorradhelme" aufhatten.. Die Rennradler die gleichzeit vorbeikamen und natürlich nicht auf dem Fahradweg fuhren (könnten ja die carbonfelgchen kaputt gehn) wurde freundlich zugenickt während wir die Ausweise rausholen durften..


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Mai 2012)

Boink schrieb:


> (könnten ja die carbonfelgchen kaputt gehn)



Fahr mal mit 8 Bar in 23 mm breiten Reifen auf einem der vielen schlechten Radwege.

Ach ja, ich habe zwar noch nichts dazu geschrieben, verfolge aber sehr interessiert dieses Thema.


----------



## d-lo (1. Mai 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip noch an alle Baden-Württemberger und Bayern: Ihr könnt und solltet Eurem Landtags-Abgeordneten eine Mail schreiben, daß die 2-Meter-Regelung Euch gar nicht paßt, und daß Eure Entscheidung bei der nächsten Landtagswahl hiervon abhängig ist.



Wäre mir neu, dass wir in Bayern eine 2-Meter-Regel haben...


----------



## antique (1. Mai 2012)

Derzeit arbeitet mein Anwalt an der Sache und mein Vater hat Anzeige wegen widerrechtlichem Betreten vom Waldweg zu Pferde erstattet. 

Der örtliche Landtags Abgeordnete hat auf meine Anfrage per email mitteilen lassen das er meine Anfrage "mit Interesse gelesen hat" und sich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wieder bei mir melden wird. Wann der Zeitpunkt eintritt hat er nicht geschrieben 

Derzeit befahre ich die Waldwege mittem Radl und habe am Lenker extra so ne Alu Forstbetrieb Plakette hingeschraubt. Ob mich das vor einer Strafe schützt kann ich nicht sagen - aber es macht Eindruck bei den Wanderen und das mitgeführte Werkzeug sorgt für weitere Authentizität. 

Derzeit dabei knapp 8000m Weidezaunlitze zu verlegen damit Schwarzkittel vom frisch eingesäten Maisacker abgehalten werden.  Jedes Frühjahr meinen die Energiebauern sie müssten Mais so hart wie möglich an den Waldrand einsäen und sind immer hellauf entsetzt wenn Schwarzkittel ihre Äcker auf der Suche nach ein paar Maiskörnern "durchpflügen"  Als Jagdbetreiber dürfen wir für die Schäden der Schwarzkittel aufkommen - leider hat die Versicherung bereits vor zwei Jahren eine Verlängerung des alten Vertrages abgelehnt und mit gemeldetem Schadensfall die Versicherung gekündigt. 

Regelmässige Kontrollen am Zaun mache ich nur per Rad, mittem Auto komme ich in die bewachsene Region gar nicht herein. 

Wanderer und Fussgänger passen nur zu genau auf wer den Waldweg nutzt, wie oft bin ich in den letzten zwei Tagen gefragt worden warum ich mit dem Trekker oder Auto auf dem Weg fahre..... 

Gegen das Bussgeld vom Landratsamt wird Widerspruch eingelegt - werde berichten was sich ergibt.


----------



## tombrider (1. Mai 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Wäre mir neu, dass wir in Bayern eine 2-Meter-Regel haben...



Sorry, war dann ein Irrtum meinerseits. Wer weiß genau, wo sie gilt?


----------



## prince67 (1. Mai 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Sorry, war dann ein Irrtum meinerseits. Wer weiß genau, wo sie gilt?


Auf der DIMB Internetseite gibt es eine Zusammenfassung der Regelungen in den einzelnen Bundesländern.


----------



## chicolini (2. Mai 2012)

however, auf jeden fall dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde einreichen und wegen amtsmissbrauch und reitverbot anzeigen.

solche supertypen gehören aus dem verkehr gezogen...


----------



## axisofjustice (2. Mai 2012)

Reinhold Pix aus meinem Wahlkreis und Landtagsabgeordneter in BaWü (Tourismus, Wald) hat sich schon öfters positiv zum Thema Mountainbiken geäußert - er ist schließlich selbst einer. In Kirchzarten hat er sich für eine Mountainbike-Arena starkgemacht, nachdem ein Großteil der Kirchzartner Bürger dagegen war. Vielleicht interessiert er sich ja für euren Fall?

http://www.reinhold-pix.de/tourismus/bike-arena-kirchzarten


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2012)

Habe jetzt mit offenem Mund den ganzen thread gelesen.
Und bin über einige Aussagen hier, die das moralisch eindeutige Fehlverhalten der beteiligten Behörden in Schutz nehmen, arg erstaunt und  - verärgert.
Nicht alles, was Gesetz ist, ist rechtens - bitte mal darüber nachdenken. Beispiele: Handwerkskammer-Zwangsmitgliedschaft, Knöllchen wegen nicht vorhandener AU an einem Elektrofahrzeug oder eben eine sture 2m-Regelung.
Das ist der erste Punkt. Als Polizist mit eigenem Gehirn und sowas wie Ethik da drin würde ich mich möglichst wehren, solche Kontrollaufträge auszuführen. Und schon gar nicht würde ich mit einem Pferd unter mir ein Gebot missachten um eventuell eine Gebotsmissachtung. Auch wenn die Polizisten rein dienstlich die Möglichkeit hätten, so etwas zu tun, bleibt es trotzdem unangemessen und verwerflich. Abgesehen davon hätte in so einem Fall ein Gespräch und/oder eine Belehrung sicher gereicht.
Der nächste Punkt ist das ganz eklig nach Selbstschutz und aggressiver Verteidigung riechende Verhalten der involvierten Behörden - ein schnell aufgesetztes Rechtfertigungsschreiben der Polizeistelle und die abstruse finanzielle Forderung/Bußgeld. Es wird ein finanziell umfänglicher Fall geschaffen, um im Nachhinein das Fehlverhalten der Berittenen zu rechtfertigen. Nach dem Motto: "...also der böse Mountainbiker hat ja dermaßen Unrecht begangen, das er immerhin 400 EUR Strafe zahlen muss - dafür ist das bereiten eines unerlaubten Weges natürlich völlig Berechtigt!"
Blödsinn ist es. Unangemessen, willkürlich, unrecht und unverhältnismässig.
Ich würde mir erklären lassen, was die Polizei mit Pferden auf dem Weg zu suchen hatte und warum das Bußgeld so hoch ausfällt, wenn auf der anderen Seite tatsächliche Gefährdungen wesentlich "preiswerter" sind.
Und dann auswandern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtrail (4. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## snipys (4. Mai 2012)

Wir brauchen einfach wieder genügend Bären und Wölfe in unseren Wäldern. Dann kehrt auch wieder etwas mehr Ruhe ein. 
/snipy


----------



## DerDuke83 (4. Mai 2012)

Stimmt man muss mit dem Rad halt nur schneller als die Wanderer sein


----------



## axisofjustice (4. Mai 2012)

Wäre grundsätzlich anzuraten.


----------



## ole88 (5. Mai 2012)

ich glaub wenn die mit dem bike hinter mir her wären würden die n problem mit dem hinterherkommen bekommen, mich hält doch nich son wildgewordener ordnungsfutzzi wegen nichts an


----------



## Ingo9966 (5. Mai 2012)

Oh Mann wie gut haben wir es in Dortmund, hier darf fast jeder Bürgersteig befahren werden und ich fahre auch schon mal (langsam) durch die City. Da sagt niemand etwas.  Im Wald ist normalerweise auch ein freundliches miteinander. Hunde müssen nämlich hier laut Gesetz angeleint werden und da das niemand macht wird auch nicht auf Radfahrer geschimpft.
Verstehe gar nicht das dort wo am meisten Wald ist, die Intoleranz anscheinend am größten ist.


----------



## antique (6. Mai 2012)

Wie hat mal ein Nachbar so nett gesagt: 

In Berlin werden die Gesetze gemacht - in Bayern wird herzlich drüber gelacht und in Baden-Württemberg wortgetreu ausgeführt und überwacht. 

Ist zwar nur ein netter Spruch - hat sehr viel realen Hintergrund und es gibt weitere Bereiche in denen sehr ähnlich reagiert wird. 

Der absolute Hammer ist aber die in der hiesigen Region ausgegebene Gästezeitung: dort wird Radlfahren als "umweltbewußt, nachhaltig und naturerlebend" ganz besonders herausgestellt. Auf gefühlt zig Seiten werden Touren durch die Alblandschaft beschrieben - mit Photos von Radlen auf Wegen die nicht mal 70cm breit sind illustriert und durch massive Werbung von Pedelec und E-Bike Geschäften flankiert. 
Zwei Gemeinden haben sogar schon E-Bike Ladestationen in Betrieb und wollen unbedingt als Fahrradfreundlich gelten - und in der Realität verpassen übertrieben streng agierende Polizisten harmlosen Radlern auf eigenem Grund und Boden Strafmandate (bzw. nehmen Personalien auf und leiten die Anzeige an die "richtige" Stelle weiter) - ist das die neue Form mit Gästen und Einheimischen umzugehen  

Es ist zum Heulen


----------



## MucPaul (6. Mai 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Wie hat mal ein Nachbar so nett gesagt:
> 
> In Berlin werden die Gesetze gemacht - in Bayern wird herzlich drüber gelacht und in Baden-Württemberg wortgetreu ausgeführt und überwacht.
> 
> ...



Na dann kannst Du Dir doch mit Leichtigkeit einige Unterstützer in der lokalen Szene besorgen. 
Schreibe doch einfach die ganzen Läden an, die mit ihren Rädern auf unter 1m Breite Werbung machen und kläre sie auf die rechtliche Situation auf. 
Ganz nett und freundlich. Im Nebensatz kannst Du ja durchklingeln lassen, daß besagte Läden und Fremdenverkehrsämter mit sofortiger Abmahnung wegen Anleitung zur Gesetzesübertretung rechnen müssen. Mit Dir als erstem Opfer und diverse Abmahnkanzleien sind schon durchforsten nache neuen Opfern.
Sobald die Tourismusindustrie mitkriegt, was da los ist, ist die "K**ke am Dampfen" und es wird mächtig Stress in der Beamtenbehörde geben.
Das gleiche passiert ja aktuell in Bern/Schweiz.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2012)

Problem dabei - es gibt keine "Tourismusindustrei" in den Regionen mit einer Lobby wie der Autoindustrie in Berlin oder Brüssel. Das sind meist Einzelkämpfer oder nur regionale Verbände, die auf Landes- oder Bundesebene nix zu melden haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (11. Mai 2012)

Hab grade mit wachsendem Entwetzen gelesen in was für einen Landkreis ich da gezogen bin! Und ich dachte, hier geht was, so wie das mit der Böfinger Halde jetzt wahrscheinlich geregelt wird. In Tübingen wars irgendwie immer entspannt mit den Grünblauen/Blaugrünen, auch ohne Licht beim Straße kreuzen, meinten wir, wir hätten uns in der Zeit verschätzt und versuchen nun hintenrum ohne mehr als Straßen zu kreuzen heimzukommen und alles war gut.

@antique: Wie weit außerhalb Ulm selbst wohnst Du? Mal ne Runde zusammen drehn?


----------



## Fettpresse (12. Mai 2012)

WÃ¼rg, mir ist echt schlecht, und beim lesen werde ich irgend wie aggressiv,

die beiden Polizisten haben ihre BehÃ¶rde, und sich von der fÃ¼r mich denkbar unsympathischsten Seite dargestellt. Schlimmer gehtâs eigentlich nicht mehr. Da kann auch keine noch so schÃ¶ne Image-kampagne / Werbung der Polizei mehr helfen.

Ich hoffe das du dein Recht nach einem gesunden Menschenverstand entschieden bekommst


----------



## ChrizzMTB (12. Mai 2012)

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 9497408"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> die beiden Polizisten haben ihre Behörde, und sich von der für mich denkbar unsympathischsten Seite dargestellt. Schlimmer gehts eigentlich nicht mehr. Da kann auch keine noch so schöne Image-kampagne / Werbung der Polizei mehr helfen.



Das Dumme an sowas ist, dass solche Negativbeispiele das Image aller anderen korrekt agierenden Polizisten zu nichte machen.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Mai 2012)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> Das Dumme an sowas ist, dass solche Negativbeispiele das Image aller anderen korrekt agierenden Polizisten zu nichte machen.



Blöd ist aber auch, das in meiner persönlichen Erfahrung die negativen Beispiele klar überwiegen. Ob das ein Knöllchen wegen real 3 km/h zu schnell war, völlig falsche und parteiische Ansichten bei einem Unfall (mit dreistem Anschnauzen), Amtsmißbrauch eines Nachbarn in Sachen Falschparken oder in den 90ern katastrophales Fehlverhalten bei friedlichen Partys...von "Freund und Helfer" ist nicht mehr viel zu spüren, eher "Dienst nach Vorschrift" und "ausgelebte Exekutive" zu Lasten des Bürgers. Woher das kommt kann mir als Betroffenem ziemlich egal sein, aber da staut sich schon einiges an Voreingenommenheit auf, wenn man Kontakt haben muss...
Im Endeffekt schwinden Vertrauen und Respekt gleichermaßen und man/ich ist viel weniger bereit, die Polizei als Ordnungshüter anzuerkennen.


----------



## Sun on Tour (12. Mai 2012)

Hi,

bei der momentan in BaWü geltenden Gesetzeslage wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob das Bußgeld - die Höhe mal dahingestellt - nicht vor Gericht bestand hält.

Ich würde ja die Gelegenheit nutzen und mich vielleicht nicht einmal als Eigentümer, sondern viel mehr als erholungssuchender Radfahrer auf eine Grundrechtsverletzung durch die 2-Meter-Regelung berufen und so die unsägliche Regelung des Waldgesetzes angreifen. 

Schöne Grüße

Roland


----------



## ole88 (14. Mai 2012)

wir müssen etwas in bawü ändern und das sehr sehr dringend, es kann nicht sein uns mtb aus dem wald zu verbannen damit die gehstock fraktion ihre ruhe hat, es kann nicht sein das wir rücksichtsvoll uns verhalten grüßen nett sind und man bekommt von der andern seite ein geschnauze entgegen das alles zu spät ist, leute der schwarzwaldwanderverein kann doch nicht als lobby seine rechte gegen alle anderen durchdrücken, da muss etwas passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (14. Mai 2012)

Ergänze Schwarzwaldverein durch Albverein! Ist ja nicht so, dass es nur einen solchen Verband gibt...

Ich denke mir, dass im Raum Ulm durch die evtl. realisierte Strecke auf der Böfinger Halde jetzt gedacht wird, dass dann sonst nirgends mehr Biker unterwegs sein werden. Da ham se sich leider getäuscht


----------



## axisofjustice (14. Mai 2012)

Vor ein paar Tagen wurden wir auch von einem aufgebrachten Förster unweit des Waldsees in Freiburg auf unser "Fehlverhalten" aufmerksam gemacht. Im Laufe des Gesprächs stellte sich dann heraus, dass doch offensichtlich der Unterschied zwischen Fullface-quer-durch-die-Ruhezone-Bombern und 0815-Trailbikern doch nicht so klar ist, wie man als Mountainbiker selbst meinen könnte.
Ich möchte mich allerdings auch nicht so positionieren, dass ich eine klare Grenze zwischen "erlaubt" und "nicht erlaubt" ziehen will. Es gibt genügend Biker, die auch auf Forstwegen viel zu schnell und rücksichtslos fahren.


----------



## dickerbert (15. Mai 2012)

Beim Durchstöbern von Nonsense bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen: http://www.casting-concept.de/sites/casting_64.html
Damit hättest du schonmal 3/4 der Geldbuße wieder raus


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Mai 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei der momentan in BaWü geltenden Gesetzeslage wäre ich mir nicht sicher, ob das Bußgeld - die Höhe mal dahingestellt - nicht vor Gericht bestand hält.
> 
> ...



Wurde schon in anderem Zusammenhang durchexerziert: Such mal nach der "Reiten im Wald" - Entscheidung des BVerfG. Der Reiter hat verloren, auch Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG hat Schranken.
(Was nicht heißt, daß ich die Regelung begrüße. Nur das Prozessrisiko wäre mir zu hoch.)


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Mai 2012)

Die ständige Rechtsprechung aller Gerichte unterscheidet zwischen Reitern und anderen Erholungssuchenden, so auch das Urteil zum Reiten im Walde:

Ich zitiere mal aus dem genannten Urteil und es belegt eher die guten Chancen gegen die 2-m-Regel für Radfahrer:

3. Die Vorschrift des § 50 Abs. 2 Satz 1 LG 1980 genügt ferner den Maßstäben, die sich für
Beschränkungen der allgemeinen Handlungsfreiheit nach Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG unmittelbar aus der
Verfassung ergeben.

a) Die angegriffene Regelung entspricht dem Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit.

Sie ist auf eine durchgehende Trennung des "Erholungsverkehrs" im Walde in der Weise
angelegt, daß den Reitern einerseits und den sonstigen Erholungsuchenden (*vor allem
Fuß- und Radwanderern*) andererseits jeweils getrennte Wege zugewiesen werden. Wie die
Landesregierung dargelegt hat, wollte der Gesetzgeber damit in erster Linie die Gefahren
und sonstigen Beeinträchtigungen vermeiden, welche sich für erholungsuchende Wanderer
aus einer Begegnung mit Pferden und aus der mit dem Reiten verbundenen Auflockerung des
Waldbodens ergeben. Damit hat er einen Zweck verfolgt, der nicht nur als Gemeinwohlbelang
verfassungsrechtlich legitim ist, sondern dessen Rechtfertigung sich auch unmittelbar
aus Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG ableiten läßt. Indem er mit der Trennung von Reitern und anderen
Erholungsuchenden versucht hat, verschiedene Betätigungsformen der allgemeinen
Handlungsfreiheit in ein geordnetes Nebeneinander zu bringen, hat er sich einer Aufgabe 
unterzogen, die in der Grundrechtsnorm selbst angelegt und in Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG mit dem
Hinweis auf die Rechte anderer vorgezeichnet ist.

Daß der Gesetzgeber bei dieser Zielsetzung offensichtlichen Fehleinschätzungen erlegen
sei, ist nicht feststellbar. Er konnte sich auf die unter der Geltung der früheren Regelung
gewonnenen Erfahrungen stützen. Die Landesregierung hat in diesem Zusammenhang
nachvollziehbar dargelegt, daß die Begegnungen mit Pferden bei vielen Erholungsuchenden
ein Gefühl der Bedrohung schafft und daß durch Reiter, besonders auf engeren Waldwegen,
ernsthafte Gefahrensituationen für Fußgänger entstehen können. Letztlich hat dies der
Beschwerdeführer selbst eingeräumt, wenn er Interessenkollisionen zwischen Reitern und
anderen Erholungsuchenden in der Nähe von Ballungsgebieten unterstellt. Seine Behauptung,
für die meisten Erholungsuchenden sei es eine Freude, Pferde in der Bewegung in freier Natur
anzusehen, kann jedenfalls nicht bei einer Begegnung auf engem Raum gelten.

Die Regelung ist offensichtlich geeignet, den verfolgten Schutzzweck zu erreichen. Dadurch,
daß die Reiter auf besondere Wege verwiesen werden, werden die gemeinsame Nutzung von
Waldwegen durch Wanderer und Reiter und damit die sich hieraus für die Wanderer ergebenden
Gefahren und Unzuträglichkeiten von vornherein vermieden.

Die Trennung von Reitverkehr und sonstigem "Erholungsverkehr" im Wald genügt auch
dem Gebot der Erforderlichkeit. Das Bundesverfassungsgericht kann sich insoweit darauf
beschränken, die vom Beschwerdeführer aufgezeigten und die sonst in Fachkreisen
diskutierten Alternativen darauf zu prüfen, ob sie den erstrebten Zweck in einfacherer, gleich
wirksamer, aber die Grundrechte weniger fühlbar einschränkender Weise erreichen könnten
(BVerfGE 77, 84 (109)). Ein milderes Mittel, mit welchem die beiden verfolgten Teilziele
(Schutz des Wanderers vor der Tiergefahr und Erhaltung eines für das Wandern geeigneten
Wegezustandes) in einer vergleichbar wirksamen Weise erreicht werden könnten, ist weder vom
Beschwerdeführer vorgetragen worden noch sonst ersichtlich.

Schließlich ist die Regelung im engeren Sinne verhältnismäßig. Auch in diesem Zusammenhang
ist von besonderer Bedeutung, daß sich die beiden Gruppen, deren konkurrierende
Nutzungsinteressen das Gesetz zum Ausgleich bringen will, nämlich Wanderer und Reiter,
gleichermaßen auf Art. 2 Abs. 1 GG berufen können. Bei der Trennung des Erholungsverkehrs
mußte der Gesetzgeber die konkurrierenden Nutzungsansprüche an das vorhandene Wegenetz
in einer den Interessen aller Beteiligten gerecht werdenden Weise ordnen. Daß er dabei
diese Trennung durch Ausgrenzung der Reitwege aus der Gesamtzahl der zur Verfügung
stehenden privaten Waldwege und nicht etwa umgekehrt durch eine Ausgrenzung besonderer
Wanderwege vorgenommen hat, ist nicht zu beanstanden. Angesichts der gegenüber den
Wanderern geringeren Zahl der Reiter und der von diesen beanspruchten intensiveren
Bodennutzung kann hierin eine Verfehlung des dem Gesetzgeber aufgetragenen gerechten
Interessenausgleichs nicht gesehen werden. Das gilt um so mehr, als den Landschaftsbehörden
nach § 50 Abs. 7 LG 1980 ausdrücklich aufgetragen ist, für ein ausreichendes und geeignetes
Reitwegenetz zu sorgen.

b) Die angegriffene Vorschrift genügt den Anforderungen, die sich aus dem Grundsatz des
Vorbehalts des Gesetzes ergeben.

*Eine die Handlungsfreiheit einschränkende Vorschrift darf nach dem Grundsatz der
Gesetzmäßigkeit der Verwaltung nicht so unbestimmt sein, daß das Verbot einer Betätigung
praktisch in das unüberprüfbare Ermessen der Verwaltung gestellt wird* (vgl. BVerfGE 6,
32 (42 f.)). Zu diesem Grundsatz hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht in seinem Urteil zum
Sammlungsgesetz (BVerfGE 20, 150) ausgeführt, der Gesetzgeber dürfe zwar die Ausübung von
Handlungsbefugnissen durch die Einführung eines Verbots mit Erlaubnisvorbehalt überwachen
(BVerfGE, a.a.O., S. 154 f.). Er müsse dann aber die Voraussetzungen für die Erteilung der
Erlaubnis festlegen und dem Grundrechtsträger bei deren Erfüllung einen Rechtsanspruch
auf diese einräumen; denn er müsse im Bereich der Grundrechtsausübung die Rechtssphäre,
die der staatlichen Eingriffsmöglichkeit offenliege, selbst abgrenzen und dürfe dies nicht dem
Ermessen der Verwaltungsbehörde überlassen (BVerfGE, a.a.O., S. 155, 157 f.). Insoweit ist der
Grundsatz der Gesetzmäßigkeit der Verwaltung unter dem Gesichtspunkt des Vorbehalts des
Gesetzes (vgl. BVerfGE 49, 89 (126 f.)) berührt.


Schöne Grüße

Roland

P.S.: Wer glaubt hinsichtlich Schadenspotential und Wirkung auf Fußgänger seien Mountainbiker mit 
Reitern vergleichbar, sollte mal über seinen Fahrstil und sein Verhalten nachdenken ;-)


----------



## xtrail (17. Mai 2012)

JO, ne Abfahrtsstrecke bekommt ein blau weißes Schild mit einem Downhillbike und fertig. Könnt doch so einfach sein.


----------



## tombrider (17. Mai 2012)

In der Tat sind Pferde mit Mountainbikern nicht vergleichbar. Bedenkt man, daß vor mehr als 100 Jahren in Deutschland im Vergleich zu heute mehr als doppelt so viele Verkehrstote zu beklagen waren (bei weniger als der Hälfte der heutigen Bevölkerung), dann wird die Gefährlichkeit von Pferden und Pferdefuhrwerken sehr deutlich. Wenn auf einem Pfad 30 Mountainbiker mit voller Geschwindigkeit fahren, hinterläßt das kaum Spuren. 30 Reiter in vollem Galopp reißen den Boden wirklich auf, jedenfalls wenn die Pferde beschlagen sind, und das sind fast alle. Insofern ist das Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgericht korrekt, aber für uns völlig unbedeutend.


----------



## Sun on Tour (17. Mai 2012)

Ein Wesen des Gleichheitsgrundsatzes ist es Gleiches gleich und Ungleiches ungleich zu behandeln.

Wenn nun aber BaWü sogar einen strengeren Maßstäb für Radfahrer anlegt als er für Reiter in anderen Bundesländern gilt, könnte das schon einen deutlichen Hinweis darauf darstellen, dass die 2-m-Regelung nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist, um die damit verfolgten Ziele zu errreichen. 
Ich glaube dem Urteil zum Reiten im Walde kann man sehr viel entnehmen, das gegen die 2-m-Regelung für Radfahrer spricht.


----------



## Pig-Mint (17. Mai 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Vorher hat ein Aussendienstler vom zuständigen Polizeirevier (zu dem die beiden Reiter gehören) ein Schreiben abgegeben mit Inhalt das die beiden Beamten "selbstverständlich" im Dienst waren und gemäß der Durchsetzung vom allgemeinen Recht die Kontrolle durchgeführt haben.
> 
> Und da die Reiter im Dienst waren (auch wenn sie zivile Kleidung trugen) haben sie das Recht den Waldweg trotz Reiterverbot zu Kontrollzwecken betreten zu dürfen.



Ich sehe diesen Thread jetzt erst, aber für mich hört sich das alles bis hierher sehr dubios an.
Die berittene Polizei soll im Dienst gewesen sein, aber war Zivil gekleidet unterwegs.
Selbst wenn die Beamten im Dienst waren haben Sie trotzdem keinerlei "Sonderrechte" in ein gesperrtes Waldstück einzureiten bzw. mit dem Streifenwagen einzufahren.
Die Benutzung von "Sonderrechten" (in dem Fall das Bereiten eines für Reiter gesperrten Waldes) benötigt jedenfalls etwas mehr, als nur "im Dienst" zu sein


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. Mai 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> ...P.S.: Wer glaubt hinsichtlich Schadenspotential und Wirkung auf Fußgänger seien Mountainbiker mit
> Reitern vergleichbar, sollte mal über seinen Fahrstil und sein Verhalten nachdenken ;-)



Wer glaubt, dies dem BVerfG (bzw. künftig ja dann ggf. auch dem StGH) begreiflich machen zu können, möge dies gerne tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (18. Mai 2012)

Das weiß er bereits:

 Im vorliegenden Fall ist der Verordnungsgeber
in vertretbarer Weise zu der Auffassung gelangt, daß die mit Verboten belegten
Formen des Erholungsverkehrs die komplexen Ökosysteme im Nationalpark eher stören und
sein Wegenetz stärker belasten als insbesondere das Wandern. Dabei konnte er auch davon
ausgehen, *daß vom Reiten und vom Fahren mit Pferdegespannen in der Regel eine andere und
größere Gefahr für die Natur und für andere Gruppen von Erholungssuchenden ausgeht* (VerfGH
30, 152/164; 36, 149/153).


----------



## Alexes (20. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich all das hier so lese, bin ich doch verdammt froh, im Freistaat Bayern zu leben, wo man jeden "geeigneten Weg" mit dem MTB befahren darf. Egal ob Staatswald oder Privatwald, und egal ob der Waldbesitzer ein Schild a la "Befahren verboten - Privatweg !" oder "Privatweg - gesperrt !" hinstellt -- das hat juristisch keinerlei Relevanz, denn der Wald ist der Allgemeinheit zugänglich zu halten, und da kann man keinen Weg sperren, außer für Kraftfahrzeuge und Reiter. 

Was ein "geeigneter Weg" ist, ist natürlich Auslegungssache - sofern man dem Förster oder Polizisten aber nicht dumm kommt, sondern immer freundlich und sachlich bleibt, wird man kaum Probleme haben. 

Und Fußgänger haben immer das Vorrecht, das steht auch im Gesetz -- es empfiehlt sich also ein zivilisierter Umgang mit dem "Fußvolk."

Wenn man natürlich quer durch die hochstehende Wiese, über den frischgesähten Acker oder durchs Unterholz tobt, ist der Fall klar. Aber das sollte man sowieso sein lassen. 

Abgesehen von allen theoretischen Überlegungen bin ich noch nie einem Förster oder Polizisten im Wald begegnet ... der Wald ist groß und weit, da sind die Chancen bzw. das Risiko glücklicherweise auch verschwindend gering. Selbst Jägern begegne ich kaum, obwohl es hier viele gibt und man auch öfters mal einen Schuß hört -- erwischt haben sie mich aber noch nicht !    

Aber gut zu wissen, was für Gesetze in den umgebenden Ländern so gelten ... da werde ich wohl auf Touren dort verzichten.


----------



## basti313 (21. Mai 2012)

> Rückfrage bei der zuständigen Dienststelle der Beamten hat ergeben das die beiden Polizisten einen Regenrationsritt mit den Pferden durchgeführt haben. Sie waren nicht im Dienst und haben die Ermittlung des nicht erlaubten Befahrens vom Waldweg nebenbei durchgeführt.


Interessanter Thread. Für mich steht und fällt vieles mit der Nachweisbarkeit obigen Zitates. Wenn die Polizisten wirklich außer Dienst waren, was ich bei nem Regenerationsritt eher nicht glaube, dann hatten sie kein Recht den Wald mit dem Pferd zu betreten.
Bedeutet für mich: Anzeige bei der betreffenden Ordnungsbehörde, Spuren feststellen und zivilrechtliche Schadensersatzforderung.

Nun die Probleme dabei: Wenn die Polizisten im Dienst waren oder das so gemauschelt wird das sie eben im Dienst waren, dann haben sie wohl das Recht den Wald zu bereiten. Hier besteht aber natürlich trotzdem die Möglichkeit Schadensersatz zu fordern, falls einer eingetreten ist und festgestellt wurde (ich möchte jetzt nicht erläutern wie man an Fotos von Pferdespuren auf nem Privatweg kommt  ) denn kaputt machen dürfen die natürlich auch im Dienst nichts. Das Recht zum Betreten ist aber unstrittig, da ja die Radfahrer leider selber den Beweis geliefert haben das diese nötig war.

Aus der Bußgeldgeschichte kommt man IMO nicht raus. Dem Gesetz ist es egal ob dir der Weg gehört oder nicht. Einzig die Höhe ist in meinen Augen viel zu heftig. Was kostet es wenn man sein Auto auf nem Gehweg parkt? 15Euro? Und hier sollen 200Euro ohne Störung, Behinderung oder Schädigung fällig sein?
Ich glaube hier hat auch der aufgerufene Gegenschlag die Polizisten dazu veranlasst dafür einzutreten das eine heftigere Buße raus gehauen wird.


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Mai 2012)

Du meinst, im Dienst ist alles erlaubt, also auch das Bereiten eines für Reiter gesperrten Weges, aber außerhalb des Dienstes nicht?

Nach deiner Argumentation im zweiten Absatz wäre es demnach auch erlaubt als Polizist in ein Haus einzubrechen, dort zufällig Diebesgut zu finden und damit dann den Einbruch zu rechtfertigen.

Desweiteren vergiss bitte nicht, dass Reiterpolizisten häufig ähnliche "Teams" mit ihren Pferden bildern, wie es sonst Hundeführer tun, also durchaus in ihrer Freizeit mit ebendiesen Pferden zu tun haben und diese nicht wie Dienstwagen nach Feierabend abstellen.


----------



## MucPaul (21. Mai 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Du meinst, im Dienst ist alles erlaubt, also auch das Bereiten eines für Reiter gesperrten Weges, aber außerhalb des Dienstes nicht?
> 
> Nach deiner Argumentation im zweiten Absatz wäre es demnach auch erlaubt als Polizist in ein Haus einzubrechen, dort zufällig Diebesgut zu finden und damit dann den Einbruch zu rechtfertigen.
> 
> Desweiteren vergiss bitte nicht, dass Reiterpolizisten häufig ähnliche "Teams" mit ihren Pferden bildern, wie es sonst Hundeführer tun, also durchaus in ihrer Freizeit mit ebendiesen Pferden zu tun haben und diese nicht wie Dienstwagen nach Feierabend abstellen.



Das Paradebeispiel wäre der Golfplatz als Privatwald in besonderer Ausgestaltung. Nach §49 herrscht hier nämlich genauso das Betretungsrecht. Abzäunungen sind ebenso verboten und Schilder sind rechtlich genauso bindend wie das Schild im Privatwald.

Im Prinzip könnte die berittene Polizei theoretisch ebenso quer über den Golfplatz reiten und unbefugt fahrende Golfkarts in diesem "Wald" verfolgen. Rein rechtlich spricht wohl nichts dagegen, oder?

Ich kann mir aber denken, daß auch der "unaufmerksamste" Polizeireiter davon Abstand nimmt, aufgrund potentiell "wohlplatzierter Golfschüsse".


----------



## FlowinFlo (21. Mai 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Im Prinzip könnte die berittene Polizei theoretisch ebenso quer über den Golfplatz reiten und unbefugt fahrende Golfkarts in diesem "Wald" verfolgen. Rein rechtlich spricht wohl nichts dagegen, oder?



Aber wir sind jetzt schon noch bei dem vorliegendem Fall von antique, wo es so klang, als haben die Herren Polizisten sich gemütlich reitend mit ihren Pferden auf dem "verbotenen" Weg befunden, unterwegs zufällig die Radler aufgegabelt usw.... ?

Was du beschreibst, entspricht ja eher dem Fall der "Gefahr im Verzug".


----------



## basti313 (21. Mai 2012)

> Du meinst, im Dienst ist alles erlaubt, also auch das Bereiten eines für Reiter gesperrten Weges, aber außerhalb des Dienstes nicht?


Im Dienst ist nicht alles erlaubt. Es ist aber erlaubt bei der normalen Streife auch in "unerlaubte" Bereiche vorzudringen, also mit dem Auto in eine Fußgängerzone oder mit dem Pferd in einen Wald.
Ganz einfach weil auch in diesen Räumen eine Polizeipräsenz gegeben sein muss.



> Nach deiner Argumentation im zweiten Absatz wäre es demnach auch erlaubt als Polizist in ein Haus einzubrechen, dort zufällig Diebesgut zu finden und damit dann den Einbruch zu rechtfertigen.


Nicht ganz. Bei entsprechendem Verdacht fällt das Eindringen in ein Haus natürlich unter "Gefahr im Verzug", da immer die Möglichkeit besteht das das Diebesgut weggeschafft wird.
Diese "Gefahr im Verzug" hat nichts mit der normalen Streife zu tun.
Hinterher sind aber beide gleich: Wenn wirklich Diebesgut gefunden wird, dann zweifelt hinterher niemand mehr am Verdacht und wenn bei ner Streife im Wald Ordnungswidrigkeiten festgestellt werden, dann zweifelt niemand daran, dass die Streife durch den Wald nötig war.



> Desweiteren vergiss bitte nicht, dass Reiterpolizisten häufig ähnliche "Teams" mit ihren Pferden bildern, wie es sonst Hundeführer tun, also durchaus in ihrer Freizeit mit ebendiesen Pferden zu tun haben und diese nicht wie Dienstwagen nach Feierabend abstellen.


Das ist schon klar. Aber warum sollte ein Polizist sein Pferd in der Freizeit ausreiten? Hat der zu viel Freizeit?
Nein, wenn der Polizist "Regenerationsritte" machen muss, dann macht er das selbstverständlich während seiner Arbeitszeit. Damit er nicht von Hinz und Kunz belästigt wird macht er das in Zivilkleidung.
Die einzige Chance die ich sehe ist, dass es sich hier nicht um Polizeipferde gehandelt hat, sondern das das private Pferde waren und damit auch der ganze Ritt privat war.



> Im Prinzip könnte die berittene Polizei theoretisch ebenso quer über den Golfplatz reiten und unbefugt fahrende Golfkarts in diesem "Wald" verfolgen. Rein rechtlich spricht wohl nichts dagegen, oder?


Das Thema Golfkart ist ein schwieriges Thema und es hängt extrem von den Platzbedingungen ab wo, wann und wer damit fahren darf.
Aber: Sollte jemand mit dem Golfkart eine OWi begehen, dann darf die Polizei auf den Golfplatz. Wenn sie ohne Grund dabei das Grün mit dem Pferd zerstört, dann zahlt sie dafür. Wenn sie brav auf dem Kiesweg bleibt und der Kart-Fahrer beim Anblick der Grünen türmt, dann zahlt er das bei der Verfolgung zerstörte Grün.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> ...Es ist aber erlaubt bei der normalen Streife auch in "unerlaubte" Bereiche vorzudringen, also mit dem Auto in eine Fußgängerzone oder mit dem Pferd in einen Wald.
> Ganz einfach weil auch in diesen Räumen eine Polizeipräsenz gegeben sein muss...
> ...Diese "Gefahr im Verzug" hat nichts mit der normalen Streife zu tun.
> Hinterher sind aber beide gleich: Wenn wirklich Diebesgut gefunden wird, dann zweifelt hinterher niemand mehr am Verdacht und wenn bei ner Streife im Wald Ordnungswidrigkeiten festgestellt werden, dann zweifelt niemand daran, dass die Streife durch den Wald nötig war...
> ...



Ich finde die Argumentation aus mehreren Gründen fragwürdig.
War es nun eine "Streife" oder war es ein Regenerationsritt? Beides gleichzeitig kann es m.E. doch gar nicht sein, da eine Streife im Wald nur dort Sinn macht, wo Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder Straftaten zu vermuten sind und damit auch die Verfolgung von Tätern.
Bei dem Weg, um den es sich hier dreht, handelt es sich um einen, der behördlich als für Reiter gesperrt ausgewiesen war. Solange hier niemand per Gesetzestext belegt, das es speziell diesen beiden Polizisten erlaubt war, bei einer nicht "Gefahr in Verzug" Situation und auch ohne konkreten Verdacht/Vermutung auf irgendeine unrechtmäßige Handlung diesen Weg mit ungeeignetem Fortbewegungsmittel zu betreten, halte ich das mal schlicht für Quatsch. Zumal sie ja zu Fuß ebenso schnell wären aber dabei nicht Weg zerstören - weshalb ja dort auch nicht geritten werden darf. Genauso wenig, wie sie auf einem Golfplatz das Recht haben, Gelände zu zerstören, haben sie das auf diesem Waldweg. Die Ausnahme hast du ja beschrieben, aber m.W. ist der TO nicht abgehauen und wurde verfolgt...


----------



## basti313 (22. Mai 2012)

> War es nun eine "Streife" oder war es ein Regenerationsritt? Beides gleichzeitig kann es m.E. doch gar nicht sein, da eine Streife im Wald nur dort Sinn macht, wo Ordnungswidrigkeiten oder Straftaten zu vermuten sind und damit auch die Verfolgung von Tätern.


Rechtlich gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen "Regenerationsritt" und "Streife". Wenn ein Polizist auf dem Weg zum Metzger ist um Leberkässemmeln für die Mittagspause zu holen, dann ist er ja schließlich auch "auf Streife". Immer wenn ein Polizist unterwegs ist und die Augen offen hält, dann ist er "auf Streife", wobei dieser Begriff oder diese Handlung rechtlich nichtmal richtig definiert ist.
Fakt ist, dass die Polizei nach §35 StVO praktisch von der StVO entbunden ist. Eben auch bei nem hoheitlichen Ritt bei dem Radfahrer im Wald gestellt werden.



> Bei dem Weg, um den es sich hier dreht, handelt es sich um einen, der behördlich als für Reiter gesperrt ausgewiesen war. Solange hier niemand per Gesetzestext belegt, das es speziell diesen beiden Polizisten erlaubt war, bei einer nicht "Gefahr in Verzug" Situation und auch ohne konkreten Verdacht/Vermutung auf irgendeine unrechtmäßige Handlung diesen Weg mit ungeeignetem Fortbewegungsmittel zu betreten, halte ich das mal schlicht für Quatsch.


Das ist dein gutes Recht das für Quatsch zu halten. Tut auch nichts zur Sache, denn wenn du es besser wissen müsstest, dann wüsstest du es besser.

Ansonsten machst du es dir zu einfach und mischst alles durcheinander. Es ist eine schwierige und diffizile rechtliche Situation die mit "behördlich als für Reiter gesperrt" nichtmal ansatzweise beschrieben wird.



> Zumal sie ja zu Fuß ebenso schnell wären aber dabei nicht Weg zerstören - weshalb ja dort auch nicht geritten werden darf.


Fußstreifen gibt es praktisch nicht mehr. Vor allem nicht im Wald 
Selbst Fußgängerzonen werden ja per Auto kontrolliert.
Die Frage ist noch, ob sie den Weg zerstört haben. Diese Frage ist aber hier noch offen.



> Genauso wenig, wie sie auf einem Golfplatz das Recht haben, Gelände zu zerstören, haben sie das auf diesem Waldweg. Die Ausnahme hast du ja beschrieben, aber m.W. ist der TO nicht abgehauen und wurde verfolgt...


Stimmt. Die Sachbeschädigung hat aber mit den Ordnungswidrigkeiten in Bezug auf §37 BWWaldG nichts zu tun.

Sehr interessant ist übrigens die angebliche Höhe der Bußgelder. Die sind fernab des gültigen Bußgeldkatalogs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeKaWe (22. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Rechtlich gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen "Regenerationsritt" und "Streife". Wenn ein Polizist auf dem Weg zum Metzger ist um Leberkässemmeln für die Mittagspause zu holen, dann ist er ja schließlich auch "auf Streife". Immer wenn ein Polizist unterwegs ist und die Augen offen hält, dann ist er "auf Streife", wobei dieser Begriff oder diese Handlung rechtlich nichtmal richtig definiert ist.
> Fakt ist, dass die Polizei nach §35 StVO praktisch von der StVO entbunden ist. Eben auch bei nem hoheitlichen Ritt bei dem Radfahrer im Wald gestellt werden.



Meines Wissen trifft auf den Waldwegen die STVO überhaupt nicht zu, sondern das Landeswaldgesetz. Sonst hätte der Threadersteller das Problem ja gar nicht.
Des weiteren steht in §35 Abs. 1 "soweit das zur Erfüllung hoheitlicher Aufgaben dringend geboten ist".
Als dringend geboten würde ich es nicht sehen, da sowohl der Auftrag eines Regenrationsrittes ohne Missachtung des Reitverbots hätte erfolgen können (andere Strecke wählen) als auch die Kontrolles des unbefugten Benutzens eben dieses Waldweges (z.B. zu Fuß).
Außer dem besagt §35 Abs. 8 "Die Sonderrechte dürfen nur unter gebührender Berücksichtigung der öffentlichen Sicherheit und Ordnung ausgeübt werden."
Meinem Rechtempfinden nach ist dies im vorliegenden Fall nicht gegeben.

Und schon gar nicht zum Brötchen holen. 




basti313 schrieb:


> Das ist dein gutes Recht das für Quatsch zu halten. Tut auch nichts zur Sache, denn wenn du es besser wissen müsstest, dann wüsstest du es besser.
> 
> Ansonsten machst du es dir zu einfach und mischst alles durcheinander. Es ist eine schwierige und diffizile rechtliche Situation die mit "behördlich als für Reiter gesperrt" nichtmal ansatzweise beschrieben wird.
> 
> ...



Was heißt gibt es nicht mehr? Haben die Polizisten keine Beine mehr?
Einem Streifenpolizisten ist nicht vorgeschrieben dass er jeden Meter seiner Streife im Streifenwagen zurück legen muss. Er darf durchaus die Schuhsohlen abnutzen. Kontrollieren von Fußgängerzonen per Auto stellen oft nur das Mass der Bequemlichkeit der Kontrollierenden zur Schau.



basti313 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Die Sachbeschädigung hat aber mit den Ordnungswidrigkeiten in Bezug auf §37 BWWaldG nichts zu tun.
> 
> Sehr interessant ist übrigens die angebliche Höhe der Bußgelder. Die sind fernab des gültigen Bußgeldkatalogs...


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Rechtlich gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen "Regenerationsritt" und "Streife". Wenn ein Polizist auf dem Weg zum Metzger ist um Leberkässemmeln für die Mittagspause zu holen, dann ist er ja schließlich auch "auf Streife"...



Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es in einem Gesetzestext lese. So ist es eine Behauptung. Aber darum geht es hier nicht.



basti313 schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten machst du es dir zu einfach und mischst alles durcheinander. Es ist eine schwierige und diffizile rechtliche Situation die mit "behördlich als für Reiter gesperrt" nichtmal ansatzweise beschrieben wird...



Ich mische nicht. Aus meiner Sicht machst du das...
Das zuständige Forstamt ist die Behörde, die laut Aussage des TO diesen Weg für Reiter gesperrt hat.Was ist daran unklar, wenn man es nicht absichtlich unklar gestalten will?



basti313 schrieb:


> ...Fußstreifen gibt es praktisch nicht mehr. Vor allem nicht im Wald
> Selbst Fußgängerzonen werden ja per Auto kontrolliert.
> Die Frage ist noch, ob sie den Weg zerstört haben. Diese Frage ist aber hier noch offen...



Wenn Polizisten zu faul sind oder keine Zeit haben, an entsprechenden Orten zu Fuß auf Streife zu gehen, darf das zu Lasten von Grundstückseigner bzw. Steuerzahlern gehen? Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Auch hier: bitte Fakten!

Die entscheidenden Fragen aus meiner Sicht sind und bleiben diese: hatten die Polizisten explizit in diesem Fall eine Recht/eine Veranlassung, ihren Regenerationsritt auf einem für Pferde gesperrten Privatgrund durchzuführen?
Wenn es eine Streife war: ist es legitim, mit einem unangebrachten Fortbewegungsmittel diese Streife durchzuführen (bitte keine platten Querverweise auf Fußgängerzonen mehr, die werden in der Regel so angelegt, das sie auch für Reiter und Fahrzeuge taugen...)?
Inwiefern ist die abstruse Höhe des Bußgeldes zu erklären?

Und als große, wichtigste Frage in der ganzen Geschichte: wie bekloppt ist eigentlich die 2m-Regel?


----------



## prince67 (22. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> Fußstreifen gibt es praktisch nicht mehr.


Erst letztens gehört, dass Fußstreifen wieder mehr werden, da der Polizei das Geld für den Sprit ausgeht. 

Wenn jede Fahrt mit dem Dienstwagen eine "Streife" ist, warum gibt es Städte, die falsch geparkte Dienstwagen mit Knöllchen versehen. 
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/berliner-buerokratie-knoellchen-fuer-cops-1.1187337


----------



## basti313 (22. Mai 2012)

> Wenn jede Fahrt mit dem Dienstwagen eine "Streife" ist, warum gibt es Städte, die falsch geparkte Dienstwagen mit Knöllchen versehen.
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/b...cops-1.1187337


Du solltest den Artikel lesen. Da steht genau drin was geht und was nicht. Die Funkstreife die dringend wo parken muss ist von der Parkscheinpflicht entbunden (gemäß §35 StVO). Der Kripo Beamte der auf Hausbesuch ist muss wie jeder Klempner, Staubsaugervertreter oder Hausarzt nen Parkschein ziehen, denn da ist erstmal nichts dringend.



> Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es in einem Gesetzestext lese. So ist es eine Behauptung. Aber darum geht es hier nicht.


Dann lies halt §35 StVO. Ansonsten ist es mir eigentlich egal ob du es glaubst oder nicht, denn wie du schon sagst geht es hier eher weniger darum.



> Ich mische nicht. Aus meiner Sicht machst du das...
> Das zuständige Forstamt ist die Behörde, die laut Aussage des TO diesen Weg für Reiter gesperrt hat.Was ist daran unklar, wenn man es nicht absichtlich unklar gestalten will?


Nicht das Forstamt hat den Weg gesperrt. Der Weg wurde vom Eigentümer gesperrt, das Forstamt hatte laut TO nur nichts dagegen.
Das Zeichen 250 (Reitverbot) wird auf jeden Fall durch §35 StVO ausgehebelt. Alle anderen aufgestellten Schilder oder Zeichen interessieren nicht.
Viel interessanter ist das Waldgesetz.



> Wenn Polizisten zu faul sind oder keine Zeit haben, an entsprechenden Orten zu Fuß auf Streife zu gehen, darf das zu Lasten von Grundstückseigner bzw. Steuerzahlern gehen? Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Auch hier: bitte Fakten!


Warum soll ich eigentlich Fakten liefern? Du bringst außer "glaub ich nicht" gar nichts und ich soll Fakten liefern?
Zu deiner Frage: Nein. Habe ich aber auch schon zwei mal geschrieben. Wenn die auf ner Streife was beschädigen, dann Schadensersatz.



> Die entscheidenden Fragen aus meiner Sicht sind und bleiben diese: hatten die Polizisten explizit in diesem Fall eine Recht/eine Veranlassung, ihren Regenerationsritt auf einem für Pferde gesperrten Privatgrund durchzuführen?


Ja. Sie werden sagen, dass sie nachschauen wollten ob alles in Butter ist und sich jeder an das Waldgesetz hält 
Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist waren dort Verstöße gegen das Waldgesetz, die sie zur Anzeige gebracht haben. Ich wüsste nicht wie man da mit "nicht nötig" argumentieren will.



> Wenn es eine Streife war: ist es legitim, mit einem unangebrachten Fortbewegungsmittel diese Streife durchzuführen (bitte keine platten Querverweise auf Fußgängerzonen mehr, die werden in der Regel so angelegt, das sie auch für Reiter und Fahrzeuge taugen...)?


Wer sagt das es unangebracht war? Sind Schäden entstanden?
Welches Fortbewegungsmittel wäre denn angebracht?



> Meines Wissen trifft auf den Waldwegen die STVO überhaupt nicht zu, sondern das Landeswaldgesetz. Sonst hätte der Threadersteller das Problem ja gar nicht.


Das ist ein sehr interessanter Punkt. Wie oben ausgeführt sind aufgestellte Schilder wieder StVO und damit hinfällig. In Waldgesetz gibt es drei Punkte die mich zweifeln lassen ob das WaldG in Bezug auf die Polizisten zieht:
1. "Nicht gestattet sind das Reiten auf gekennzeichneten Wanderwegen unter 3 m Breite..." waren die Polizisten auf einem gekennzeichneten Wanderweg unterwegs? Wie war er gekennzeichnet, die Kennzeichnung fällt für die Beamten ja vermutlich wieder mit den Sonderrechten.
2. "die Forstbehörde kann Ausnahmen zulassen" darunter taucht das Wort "Polizei" vermutlich auf...
3. "Die Vorschriften des Straßenverkehrsrechts bleiben unberührt" was in meinen Augen auch die Sonderrechte einschließt.

Ich behaupte ja nicht das es zu 100% erlaubt ist, aber ich habe massive Zweifel das die Anzeige gegen die Polizisten durchkommt.



> Als dringend geboten würde ich es nicht sehen, da sowohl der Auftrag eines Regenrationsrittes ohne Missachtung des Reitverbots hätte erfolgen können (andere Strecke wählen) als auch die Kontrolles des unbefugten Benutzens eben dieses Waldweges (z.B. zu Fuß).


Ist die Kontrolle eines Waldes wirklich zu Fuß möglich? Wenn wir jetzt von ein paar Bäumen reden bei denen man eh vom einen zum anderen Ende sieht, dann ja. Wenn wir aber von nem richtigen Wald sprechen, dann ist ne Streife zu Fuß nicht nur sinnlos, sondern auch zeitraubend und gefährlich.
Das ein Regenerationsritt auch woanders erfolgen kann ist ja unbestritten. Aber was bringt das in dieser Diskussion? Die Polizisten hatten schließlich dringende hoheitliche Aufgaben im Wald zu erfüllen indem sie Radfahrern auflauerten. Natürlich nicht zu Fuß, denn ohne Pferd schaust halt alt aus wenn die Radler türmen.



> Außer dem besagt §35 Abs. 8 "Die Sonderrechte dürfen nur unter gebührender Berücksichtigung der öffentlichen Sicherheit und Ordnung ausgeübt werden."
> Meinem Rechtempfinden nach ist dies im vorliegenden Fall nicht gegeben.


Wo wurde die öffentliche Sicherheit und Ordnung denn verletzt?
Du meinst vermutlich das Waldgesetz, aber da musst halt auch wieder den zentralen Gedanken des Waldgesetzes verstehen. Erklär das mal nen Richter, dass die umsichtigen Beamten auf ihrer Streife nicht so ruhig und vorbildlich wie möglich waren um die Erholungssuchenden nicht, bzw. nur so gering wie möglich zu stören.



> Und schon gar nicht zum Brötchen holen.


Hab ich auch nicht behauptet.



> Einem Streifenpolizisten ist nicht vorgeschrieben dass er jeden Meter seiner Streife im Streifenwagen zurück legen muss. Er darf durchaus die Schuhsohlen abnutzen. Kontrollieren von Fußgängerzonen per Auto stellen oft nur das Mass der Bequemlichkeit der Kontrollierenden zur Schau.


Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass es hier auch um den Schutz geht. Ein Auto, ein Pferd oder ein Motorrad ist immer ein wichtiges Instrument im Eigenschutz und wenns nur darum geht selber türmen zu können wenns brenzlig wird. In der Stadt brauchen das die Polizisten sogar eher weniger als irgendwo im Nirgendwo.


----------



## prince67 (22. Mai 2012)

@Basti: Du solltest lesen was ich geschrieben habe. Da steht nicht Funkstreife sondern Dienstwagen. Das ganz bezog sich auf deine Aussage:


> Wenn ein Polizist auf dem Weg zum Metzger ist um Leberkässemmeln für die  Mittagspause zu holen, dann ist er ja schließlich auch "auf Streife".  Immer wenn ein Polizist unterwegs ist und die Augen offen hält, dann ist  er "auf Streife", wobei dieser Begriff oder diese Handlung rechtlich  nichtmal richtig definiert ist.


Danach wäre auch der Kripo-Beamte (auch Polizist) immer auf Streife und dürfte alles (auch falsch parken um die Leberkässsemmel zu holen)


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2012)

basti313 schrieb:


> ...
> Dann lies halt §35 StVO. Ansonsten ist es mir eigentlich egal ob du es glaubst oder nicht, denn wie du schon sagst geht es hier eher weniger darum...



Sorry, aber da kommt nur heiße Luft. Du stocherst genauso im Trüben wie alle hier und versuchst das hinter gelegentlichen Zitaten irgendwelcher nicht relevanten Gesetze und einer flapsigen Schreibweise zu verbergen...die Fragen, die ich gestellt habe und die m.E. die zentralen Fragen hinsichtlich des Verhaltens der Polizisten sind, beantwortest du auch nicht bzw. ist einfach nicht klar zu erkennen, was deine Meinung ist.
In diesem Sinne werde ich mal schön die Diskussion ruhen lassen und abwarten, was sich an Fakten ergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (22. Mai 2012)

Aber bei diesen einfach so nicht hinnehmbaren Äußerungen, die ich richtig zum Göbeln finde, muss ich doch noch mal Luft ablassen...



basti313 schrieb:


> ...
> Ist die Kontrolle eines Waldes wirklich zu Fuß möglich? Wenn wir jetzt von ein paar Bäumen reden bei denen man eh vom einen zum anderen Ende sieht, dann ja...
> ...Die Polizisten hatten schließlich dringende hoheitliche Aufgaben im Wald zu erfüllen indem sie Radfahrern auflauerten. Natürlich nicht zu Fuß, denn ohne Pferd schaust halt alt aus wenn die Radler türmen...
> ...Wo wurde die öffentliche Sicherheit und Ordnung denn verletzt?...
> ...Erklär das mal nen Richter, dass die umsichtigen Beamten auf ihrer Streife nicht so ruhig und vorbildlich wie möglich waren um die Erholungssuchenden nicht, bzw. nur so gering wie möglich zu stören....



Gehts noch?
Machst du ein auf Comedy? Bist du einer der Polizisten? Umsichtig, mit einem Pferd auf einem schmalen Waldweg zu reiten? Dabei keine Wanderer stören? Hoheitliche Pflicht, Regenerationsritt und/oder unwichtige, sinnfreie Gesetze durchzusetzen? Ein Pferd als Personenschutz im Wald?!
Geht es dir gut?
Na, mir soll's egal sein, ich lese mir keine Posts mehr von dir durch...


----------



## Sun on Tour (22. Mai 2012)

antique schrieb:


> ... Für die Reiter sind in Augenhöhe Schilder angebracht worden - meine Mutter ist selbst Reiterin und sie beachtet die Verbote auf dem eigenen Grund.
> Schilder sind mit Kenntnis und Zustimmung der zuständigen Behörden (Landratsamt und Regierungspräsidium neben Forstamt) aufgestellt worden. ...



Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass die 2-m-Regelung im Interesse des Gemeinwohls liegt, sieht`s nicht gut aus... 
Interessant ist, dass sich die Mutter an das Reitverbot hält, das "nur" das eigene Eigentum vor Schäden schützen soll.


----------



## Blue_Dragon (22. Mai 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Aber bei diesen einfach so nicht hinnehmbaren Äußerungen, die ich richtig zum Göbeln finde, muss ich doch noch mal Luft ablassen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube der Beitrag war ironisch gemeint


----------



## prince67 (22. Mai 2012)

Für mich geht es hier eher um das Vorbild, dass die Polizisten hier geben. Jeder andere Reiter, der die Beamten auf dem Weg sieht, fragt sich doch warum die und ich nicht, zumal man sie nicht als Polizisten erkennen konnte (oder nur von sehr nahem auf dem Sattel),


----------



## basti313 (22. Mai 2012)

> @Basti: Du solltest lesen was ich geschrieben habe. Da steht nicht Funkstreife sondern Dienstwagen. Das ganz bezog sich auf deine Aussage:
> ...
> Danach wäre auch der Kripo-Beamte (auch Polizist) immer auf Streife und dürfte alles (auch falsch parken um die Leberkässsemmel zu holen)


Ich glaube du solltest nicht mit Steinen schmeißen wenn du im Glashaus sitzt. Wie du aus dem Zitat sehr gut rauslesen kannst habe ich geschrieben das der Polizist immer auf Streife ist. Nicht das er immer alles darf.



> In diesem Sinne werde ich mal schön die Diskussion ruhen lassen und abwarten, was sich an Fakten ergibt.


Du erkennst doch gar nicht welche Fakten fehlen.



> Gehts noch?
> Machst du ein auf Comedy? Bist du einer der Polizisten? Umsichtig, mit einem Pferd auf einem schmalen Waldweg zu reiten? Dabei keine Wanderer stören? Hoheitliche Pflicht, Regenerationsritt und/oder unwichtige, sinnfreie Gesetze durchzusetzen? Ein Pferd als Personenschutz im Wald?!
> Geht es dir gut?
> Na, mir soll's egal sein, ich lese mir keine Posts mehr von dir durch...


Wenn du nicht ansatzweise verstehst was ich schreibe ist es wohl wirklich besser wenn du es gar nicht liest.

Ansonsten ist deine Claudia Roth'sche Empörtheit wieder das übliche Jammern über die 2m Regel. Böse Polizisten, die mit dem Pferd auf dem Weg sind, arme Radfahrer die sich erwischen lassen...immer das gleiche in BaWü. Wenn das Engagement der Biker in BaWü so bleibt, dann dürfen die in 100Jahren noch nicht in den Wald.



> Für mich geht es hier eher um das Vorbild, dass die Polizisten hier geben. Jeder andere Reiter, der die Beamten auf dem Weg sieht, fragt sich doch warum die und ich nicht, zumal man sie nicht als Polizisten erkennen konnte (oder nur von sehr nahem auf dem Sattel),


Ich habe keine moralische Bewertung gemacht. Darauf habe ich keine Lust. Mir gehts nur um die rechtliche Situation, denn mit moralischem Blabla kann hier niemand was anfangen.


----------



## henpara (25. Mai 2012)

Also ich zitiere hier mal den berüchtigten  §35 StVO:



> (1) Von den Vorschriften dieser Verordnung sind die Bundeswehr, die  Bundespolizei, die Feuerwehr, der Katastrophenschutz, die Polizei und  der Zolldienst befreit, soweit das zur Erfüllung hoheitlicher Aufgaben  dringend geboten ist.





> (8) Die Sonderrechte dürfen nur unter gebührender Berücksichtigung der öffentlichen Sicherheit und Ordnung ausgeübt werden.


Der Rest hat nix mit Polizeit zu tun.

Und aus "zur Erfüllung hoheitlicher Aufgaben  dringend" und "dürfen nur unter gebührender Berücksichtigung der öffentlichen Sicherheit und Ordnung ausgeübt"
leite ich durchaus ab, daß ein Reitverbot auf einem Waldweg höher wiegt, als ein Regenerationsritt, wo man zufällig Menschen auf dem MTB findet, die dort (wie man selbst) eigentlich nicht fahren dürfen.

Ob zB die 2M Regel und andere für Waldeigentüber und vom Waldeigentübern erlaubten Personen gilt würde mich allerdings auch noch brennend interessieren!

Leider scheinen wenige Juristen gerne MTB zu fahren


----------



## PeKaWe (26. Mai 2012)

Meine privat-persönliche Meinung ist:

Wenn die Herren Ordnungshüter von Anfang an gesagt hätten "Wir sind auf Streife" wäre alles klar gewesen. Sie sind auf Streife, erfüllen hoheitliche Aufgaben und gut ist.
Auf einem "Regenerationsritt" hingegen haben auch die nix auf einem für Reiter gesperten Weg zu suchen.

Aber wie es so ist hack die eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aus und der Vorgesetzte der Polizisten wird hoch und heilig bestätigen das die Ordnungshüter selbstverständlich(!) auf Streife waren.
Und ebenso selbstverständlich wird man der Angabe das die Radfahrer im Auftrag des Waldbesitzers auf Kontrollfahrt waren keinen Glauben schenken. 

Trotzdem wäre ich mal angenehm überrascht wenn die Staatsmacht mal nicht den längeren Hebel ausspielen würde.

*gespannt wartend wie es ausgeht*


----------



## schwabi1 (27. Mai 2012)

Gesetze werden doch sowieso wahlweise ausgelegt wies grad passt.
Das Gesetz und die Bullen sind absolut bescheuert.
So ist es doch.

Da hilft doch alles diskutieren und rechtverdrehn nix.


----------



## Tilman (12. Juni 2012)

henpara schrieb:


> Und aus "zur Erfüllung hoheitlicher Aufgaben  dringend" und "dürfen nur unter gebührender Berücksichtigung der öffentlichen Sicherheit und Ordnung ausgeübt" leite ich durchaus ab, daß ein Reitverbot auf einem Waldweg höher wiegt, als ein Regenerationsritt, wo man zufällig Menschen auf dem MTB findet, die dort (wie man selbst) eigentlich nicht fahren dürfen.



Das Betretungsrecht (Reiten/Biken/...) gilt nur zum Zwecke der Erholung. Das kann ja nun jeder selber auslegen wie er will, ich habe da noch nie Probleme gehabt (ist die Fahjrt zur Arbeit durch den Wald z.B. Erholung oder nicht?). Für die Erfüllung hoheitlicher Aufgaben (nehmen wir an, die Polizei reitet quer durch den Wald) könne die Bestimmungen nach Landesrecht variieren, jedenfalls ist mir nicht bekannt, daß so etwas, es sei denn, _die aktuelle Situation zwingt zum Gegenteil_, einfach so ohne Einverständnis des Waldeigentümers zulässig wäre.  

Wenn etwas schief geht (man also abseits der Wege erwischt würde etc.), dann kommt es hinsichtlich finanzieller Folgen auf's Landesrecht an. Strafen gibt es in der Regel keine, es sei denn bei Sachbeschädigung. Aber Ordnungs-/Bußgelder gibt es.



Es kann sein, daß es z.B. bis zu 5000 EUR 'rauf geht, wenn man gegen eine DurchführungsVO (hier die 2. DVO)  verstößt.
Fährt man abseits der Wege, kann auch die "Eingriffsregelung" (§§14 ff. BNatSchG) greifen (theoretisch bis zu 50.000 EUR).
Fährt man auf einem "falsch breiten" Weg kann es auch 'mal sein, daß sich der Waldeigentümer selbst zivilrechtlich wehren muß, weil er sich in seinen Eigentumsrechten verletzt fühlt etc.etc.
 


henpara schrieb:


> Ob zB die 2M Regel und andere für Waldeigentüber und vom Waldeigentübern erlaubten Personen gilt würde mich allerdings auch noch brennend interessieren!



Nein, denn diese Leute nutzen (nicht benutzen) diese Wege ja primär zur Waldbewirtschaftung (sog. zweckbindungskonformer Verkehr, drum heißen solche Wege ja auch "Wirtschaftswege"), was in der allgemeinen Praxis im weitesten Sinne gesehen wird und nicht zur Erholung (nicht-zweckbindungskonforme Benutzung) per Pferd oder Bike..


----------



## flockwhite (14. Juni 2012)

Wie sieht die Lage eigentlich in Bayern aus? Darf ich in Bayern Singletrails befahren welche nicht explizit beschildert sind bzw. kein Schild an diesen angebracht ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RollingRolf (14. Juni 2012)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Beamten im Dienst waren haben Sie trotzdem keinerlei "Sonderrechte" in ein gesperrtes Waldstück einzureiten bzw. mit dem Streifenwagen einzufahren.
> Die Benutzung von "Sonderrechten" (in dem Fall das Bereiten eines für Reiter gesperrten Waldes) benötigt jedenfalls etwas mehr, als nur "im Dienst" zu sein



Hallo Pig-Mint, tock-tock-tock. Jemaqnd zu Hause? wie kommst du nur auf die idee das das die Polizei nicht darf?????


----------



## Sun on Tour (14. Juni 2012)

In Bayern kann man alle Wege befahren, die nicht ausdrücklich gesperrt sind, solange man sich gemeinverträglich verhält. Eine ausführliche Erläuterung zum Betretungsrecht in Bayern bezüglich Mountainbiking wird die DIMB vermutlich heuer noch herausgeben können.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (15. Juni 2012)

RollingRolf schrieb:


> Hallo Pig-Mint, tock-tock-tock. Jemaqnd zu Hause? wie kommst du nur auf die idee das das die Polizei nicht darf?????



Er hat nicht ganz Unrecht. Die Polizei darf auch nicht jede Wohnung stürmen, jedes Gelände betreten oder überall lang heizen, nur weil sie grad Bock drauf haben.
Da muss dann Gefahr im Verzug bestehen oder sonstige Gründe gegeben sein, die irgendwo in den Tiefen unserer Gesetze verankert sind.

Die Polizei darf erstmal ziemlich viel - aber immer unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Beweggründe gegeben sind.


----------



## franzam (15. Juni 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> In Bayern kann man alle Wege befahren, die nicht ausdrücklich gesperrt sind, solange man sich gemeinverträglich verhält. Eine ausführliche Erläuterung zum Betretungsrecht in Bayern bezüglich Mountainbiking wird die DIMB vermutlich heuer noch herausgeben können.



Im Prinzip schon, aber sogar der Besitzer kann bei erhöhten Schäden oder aus Gründen des Naturschutzes nach Anzeige bei der UNB sperren.


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Ja, dann ist er aber auch ausdrücklich gesperrt... ;-)

Im Übrigen würden "erhöhte Schäden" kaum ausreichen um eine Sperre bei der UNB durchzubekommen. Die Schäden müssten schon außerordentlich und unzumutbar sein und hier kommt der Punkt, wo man unter Berücksichtigung des 0815-Mountainbikers zu der Ansicht gelangen muss, dass so etwas kaum vorkommen wird.
Natürlich könnte auch der Grundstückseigentümer versuchen einen Weg aus Gründen des Naturschutzes gesperrt zu bekommen, aber auch hier sind die Anforderungen für eine rechtmäßige Sperre nicht niedrig.

Beachtlich sind Sperren z. B. durch Schranken, Zäune etc. übrigens immer, auch wenn sie unrechtmäßig errichtet wurden. Viehgatter sind z. B. keine solchen Sperren, da sie nicht den Radfahrer raus, sondern das Vieh drinnen halten sollen.

Sperrungen durch Schilder sind oft unbeachtlich, weil die Schilder die Anforderungen nicht erfüllen, so wie z. B. dieses hier von den Bayerischen Staatsforsten (das wissen die aber auch selbst).






Ich hätte auch irgendwie ein "komisches" Gefühl bei dem abgebildeten Fahrrad und der Aussage: "Bitte benutzen Sie als Radfahrer die offizielle Downhillstrecke..."
Da würde ich mir dann tatsächlich das erste Mal berechtigt die Frage nach der Haftung stellen!

Schöne Grüße

Roland


----------



## franzam (15. Juni 2012)

Zum Glück sind wir in Bayern, aber wie die Sache für  den TE antique ausgeht würde mich sehr interessieren.
Wenn ich z.B. mit dem Bike auf "Waldschau" oder "Feldschau", bzw. Kontrollfahrt bin, würde es bei einem Unfall auch als Arbeitsunfall gelten. Auch wenn ich auf einem ungeeigneten Weg wäre.
Außerdem würde ich als Waldeigentümer für das freie Betretungsrecht ( auch und besonders mit dem Bike ) auf meinem Grund und Boden bis zur letzten Instanz kämpfen.
Grad extra


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Juni 2012)

franzam schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind wir in Bayern, ...


Man könnte sich fragen, warum es in Bayern trotz der schönen Trails, insbesondere auch in den Alpen, auch ohne übermäßige Beschränkungen für`s Mountainbiken klappt und man nichts über überfahrene Wanderer liest. Und warum das in anderen Bundesländern dort so anders sein soll...

Bringt aber leider dem TE erstmal nichts.


----------



## nepo (19. Juni 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


>



Ich stand einmal vor diesem Schild und habe die "offizielle Downhillstrecke" vergeblich gesucht.


----------



## Beorn (19. Juni 2012)

Von der ist doch da nur die Rede, um das Mütchen zu kühlen. Sollst halt auf Forstautobahnen ausweichen und dort die erschwitzten Hömes verballern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2012)

nepo schrieb:


> Ich stand einmal vor diesem Schild und habe die "offizielle Downhillstrecke" vergeblich gesucht.



da möchte ich mal Mutti sehen, wie sie auf ihrem Damenrad auf der Downhillstrecke die Konkurrenz nass macht..


----------



## iroskan (19. Juni 2012)

ist ein echt lustiges Schild.... stehen jetzt soga etwa schon Schmalwegwanderer unter Naturschutz die gem. Art 28(1) vor Radfahrern geschützt werden müssen?

nur steht da aber:

(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und,  soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne  Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. Den Fußgängern gebührt der  Vorrang.


----------



## nepo (19. Juni 2012)

Kommando zurück. Hab es gerade nochmal genauer angeschaut. Das Schild, das ich meine, ist glaub ich nur so ähnlich und steht an der Isar.


----------



## franzam (19. Juni 2012)

iroskan schrieb:


> ist ein echt lustiges Schild.... stehen jetzt soga etwa schon Schmalwegwanderer unter Naturschutz die gem. Art 28(1) vor Radfahrern geschützt werden müssen?
> 
> nur steht da aber:
> 
> (1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und,  soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne  Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. Den Fußgängern gebührt der  Vorrang.



das Problem ist am OK dass es einige gibt, die auf den Wanderwegen genauso wie auf der DH-Strecke fahren..

soo und nu zurück zum ursprünglichen Thema


----------



## wartool (25. Juni 2012)

mich würde auch interessieren, ob es Neuigkeiten gibt..

Möchte der TO vielleicht mal etwas dazu schreiben? Oder gibts erst später nen Bericht, um der Gegenseite keine Infos zum Vorgehen zu geben?

greetz


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (8. August 2012)

gibts news?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cruise (8. August 2012)

Ich denke mal der eingeschaltete Anwalt zu zum Schweigen geraten.


----------



## Alexes (8. August 2012)

flockwhite schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Lage eigentlich in Bayern aus? Darf ich in Bayern Singletrails befahren welche nicht explizit beschildert sind bzw. kein Schild an diesen angebracht ist?



Klar darf man das in Bayern. 

Und selbst wenn der Waldbesitzer - oder die Forstverwaltung ! - vor einem Weg das berühmte (O)-Schild aufstellt, "gesperrt für Fahrzeuge aller Art", darf man das getrost ignorieren, denn das gilt nicht für Radfahrer. 

Es gibt in Bayern ein paar Wege, die explizit für Fahrradfahrer gesperrt sind, ausgewählte schmale Wanderwege mit schwierigen technischen Passagen - aber das sind Ausnahmen. 

Immer öfter sieht man jedoch privat aufgestellte "Schilder", wo der Waldbesitzer irgendwelche einschüchternden Sprüche draufgedruckt hat ("PRIVATWALD ! Betreten verboten !" oder ähnliches) - diese privaten Schilder kann man ebenfalls getrost ignorieren, denn juristisch haben sie keinerlei Geltung.


----------



## on any sunday (8. August 2012)

Alexes schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn der Waldbesitzer - oder die Forstverwaltung ! - vor einem Weg das berühmte (O)-Schild aufstellt, "gesperrt für Fahrzeuge aller Art", darf man das getrost ignorieren, denn das gilt nicht für Radfahrer.



Natürlich gilt das auch für Radfahrer, man darf dort schieben.  Macht natürlich kein Mensch.


----------



## blaues_Kopftuch (16. August 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Es steht dem Bürger nicht zu, gegen vermeintlich falsche polizeiinterne Abläufe zu klagen.



Da hast du aber was am Rechtsstaat falsch verstanden!
Hier gilt die Rechtswegegarantie, es steht dem Bürger grundsätzlich frei gegen alles zu klagen was ihm Rechtswiedrig erscheint.

mfg Kopftuch


----------



## tombrider (16. August 2012)

Wir haben beide recht: Natürlich kann der Bürger gegen alles klagen! Das Gericht wird die Klage dann als unzulässig ablehnen, ohne den Inhalt überhaupt zu prüfen.


----------



## HelmutK (17. August 2012)

tombrider schrieb:


> Wir haben beide recht: Natürlich kann der Bürger gegen alles klagen! Das Gericht wird die Klage dann als unzulässig ablehnen, ohne den Inhalt überhaupt zu prüfen.


 
Das hat die Gemeinde Biebertal in Hessen auch gedacht, als sie einfach mal so ein generelles Radfahrverbot in ihren Wäldern verkündete. Nach dem die DIMB dagegen eine Klage eingereicht hatte, wurde sie vor dem VG Gießen und dem VGH Kassel wieder auf den "Pfad" (= Singletrail) der Tugend geführt und musste das Verbot zurück nehmen


----------



## B3n3 (11. September 2012)

Schon neue Erkenntnisse ?


----------



## DerElsdorfer (13. September 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Polizei hat Sonderrechte, s. Wiki- Wegerecht:




Nö Nö Nö Nö, sooooo geht das auch nicht, da sich die Herren Beamten auf Privatgrundstück befunden haben. Die können ja auch nicht einfach und ohne Grund in dein Schlafzimmer kommen und deine Personalien kontrollieren. Die Zeiten sind ja Gott sei Dank Vergangenheit.


----------



## potsdamradler (13. September 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wegerecht_(Straßenverkehrsrecht)
bzw.: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonderrechte

Habe nur drauf hingewiesen. Kann mich an einen Fall erinnern, wo ein Bürger in ein Hotel eincheckte und irgend jemand hat den als Terroristen erkannt.. SEK kam und es endete sogar tödlich für den Wandersmann!
Hier in der Region ist folgendes passiert: Polizei klingelt- Mutter öffnet.. die möchten die Tochter sprechen. Mutti ruft, (Töchterchen lag noch im Bett) und die ruft zurück: .. die Bullen ??

Der Richter hat dann Milde walten lassen, da das Mädel noch schlaftrunken war. Also keine vorsätzliche Beamtenbeleidigung!
Beides passierte nach DDR- Zeiten.. Nö Nö, ganz sicher biste auch in den eigenen 4 Wänden nicht 
Achso, bei Mielke gab's keine Email- Überwachung. Der hat uns alle geliebt 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN2LNLln0JM"]Mielke.wmv - YouTube[/nomedia]
Hust.

@antique: Gibt's News ????


----------



## Armani (15. September 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Also keine vorsätzliche Beamtenbeleidigung!



Hat es sich immernoch nicht rumgesprochen, dass es keine Beamtenbeleidigung gibt!? Beleidigungen sind immer zivilrechtlicher Natur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (15. September 2012)

Hast Recht 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beamtenbeleidigung


----------



## mtb_cc (17. September 2012)

Armani schrieb:


> Beleidigungen sind immer zivilrechtlicher Natur...


 
1er Jurist?!


----------



## Armani (17. September 2012)

mtb_cc schrieb:


> 1er jurist?!



nö.


----------



## mtb_cc (17. September 2012)

Armani schrieb:


> nö.


 
War eher eine rhetorische Frage!

Mach mal die Probe aufs Exempel: Beleidige einen Amtsträger und warte ab, ob Du anschließend vor dem Straf- oder Zivilrichter stehst.

Mit ein bischen Glück vor beiden!

So jetzt genug OT.


----------



## feltman (9. November 2012)

Gibts hier was neues?

Lese gespannt mit


----------



## MucPaul (23. Februar 2013)

wie ist es denn nun ausgegangen?


----------



## Felger (28. Februar 2013)

würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (28. Februar 2013)

alle im Knast oder Steinbruch!


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Februar 2013)

Haben ein paar (stillgelegte) Steinbrüche als Reviere. Nen musealen Knast, mit paar schönen Treppen, gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlBirdy (2. März 2013)

Krasse Sache die da abging. Hätte ich und auch mein Vater, an seiner Stelle (auch mein Vater hat Wälder) eiskalt bis ganz nach oben durchexeziert, völlig ungeachtet etwaiger Kosten. Dem Staat muss man ebenso frech und dreist entgegentreten wie er selbst auch auftritt, anders merkt er es einfach nicht mehr. Deutschland ist wirklich erbärmlich geworden in den letzten Jahrzehnten, eine Besserung ist nicht in Sicht, ganz im Gegenteil. 

BTW: Das ß wurde auch mit der neuen Rechtschreibung nicht abgeschafft! Busse sind Personentransportfahrzeuge!


----------



## Cubereiter (3. März 2013)

Hallo
Wird wohl wegen schwebenden Verfahren,erstmal kommentarlos bleiben.
Aber wenn ich mir die Höhe der Strafen ansehe.
Da kommst du ja bald besser weg,wenn du jemanden in der U-Bahn zusammentrittst .
Traurige Zustände 
Gruß Michael


----------



## papa-rene (3. März 2013)

armes deutschland

ich bin auch auf den ausgang der geschichte gespannt


----------



## bronks (3. März 2013)

Cubereiter schrieb:


> ... Da kommst du ja bald besser weg,wenn du jemanden in der U-Bahn zusammentrittst ...


Das ist ein zunehmend beliebteres Hobby, da relativ kostengünstig.


----------



## AlBirdy (3. März 2013)

bronks schrieb:


> Das ist ein zunehmend beliebteres Hobby, da relativ kostengünstig.


----------



## Tilman (12. September 2013)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das hat die Gemeinde Biebertal in Hessen auch gedacht, als sie einfach mal so ein generelles Radfahrverbot in ihren Wäldern verkündete. Nach dem die DIMB dagegen eine Klage eingereicht hatte, wurde sie vor dem VG Gießen und dem VGH Kassel wieder auf den "Pfad" (= Singletrail) der Tugend geführt und musste das Verbot zurück nehmen


 
Eine Gemeinde im Rodgau (Hessen) wollte auch mal nur reiter in den wald lassen, die in der Gemeinde zuhause waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kajaking-Mark (15. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der Grünrock zu Fuß kommt und man einfach mit dem Bike die Fliege macht, - ich meine - kennt da jemand einen Fall wo schonmal auf einen Biker geschossen wurde ?


----------



## Aldar (15. Oktober 2013)

biker die es getroffen hat , haben sich keine gemeldet


----------



## Grossvater (1. November 2013)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> alle im Knast oder Steinbruch!


 
mhhh... sieht wirklich so aus als ob die Jungs einfach weggesperrt wurden... btw was issn eigentlich aus der verwaisten Zelle von G. Mollath geworden ;-)))  ...ja ja ich weiß das war woanders *g*

Ne, im Ernst - mich würde wirklich interessieren wie das Ganze letztendl. ausgegangen ist. 

Oder kennt irgendjemand noch andere Fälle, bei denen es wirklich zu nem Bussgeldbescheid gekommen ist?


----------



## ciao heiko (1. November 2013)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Oder kennt irgendjemand noch andere Fälle, bei denen es wirklich zu nem Bussgeldbescheid gekommen ist?



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....214392895349028.46105.193326687455649&type=1

.


----------



## Grossvater (1. November 2013)

...mit Beweisfoto... is ja krass... naja,  immerhin sind die 25 Ören ein hangemessener Betrag für ne Ordnungswidrigkeit i. Vgl. zu den 400 die sie dem Fredöffner aufgepresst haben...

Ist Dir das passiert? Oder weißt wie das genau abgelaufen ist? Das Foto allein wird ja wohl kaum für die Datenermittlung ausgereicht haben *g* Oder wenden die inzwischen schon Geheimdienst-Methoden an  ;-) 

..au mann - auch noch auf Westweg... hab ich letztes Jahr gemacht und will ich eigentlich 2014 wieder in Angriff nehmen...  

Danke für die Info auf jeden Fall


----------



## ciao heiko (2. November 2013)

Wie Ihr sicherlich schon wisst, kämpft die DIMB in BaWü aktuell gegen die 2 Meter Regel. Ich bin da sehr engagiert. Im Laufe der Aktion bekamen wir von einem User dieses Forums den Bußgeldbescheid gezeigt. Es ist der einzige der mir bisher *konkret* bekannt ist. Die anderen 2-3 Fälle die in Foren auftauchen, wie eben hier im Thread, kenne ich auch nur vom Hörensagen.

Zum Hergang nur soviel. Der Biker wurde auf dem Weg angehalten. Ein Förster hat in diesem Fall das Recht die Personalien festzustellen. 
Weitere Details möchte ich hier nicht nennen.

PS: Alle die sagen, "ich wäre einfach davon gefahren", begeben sich auf dünnes Eis.

ciao heiko


----------



## Tilman (2. November 2013)

Grossvater schrieb:


> ...mit Beweisfoto... is ja krass... naja,  immerhin sind die 25 Ören ein hangemessener Betrag für ne Ordnungswidrigkeit i. Vgl. zu den 400 die sie dem Fredöffner aufgepresst haben...
> 
> Ist Dir das passiert? Oder weißt wie das genau abgelaufen ist? Das Foto allein wird ja wohl kaum für die Datenermittlung ausgereicht haben *g* Oder wenden die inzwischen schon Geheimdienst-Methoden an  ;-)
> 
> ...



Solche Beweisfotos bringen ohne Maßstab ohnehin wenig. Intereressant wäre es, Bonde zu zitieren, der maint, man müsse da nix messen. Das aber hieße, daß ein Gericht prüfen müßte, wie weit die Streubreite der laienhaften  Wegebreiteneinschätzung durch Radfahrer anzusetzen wäre....

Meine Rechtsauffassung ist ja nach wie vor, daß der Gesetzgeber, hätte er nicht "2m" gemeint, auch nicht "2m" geschrieben hätte.


----------



## --- (2. November 2013)

> Ein Förster hat in diesem Fall das Recht die Personalien festzustellen.



Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen? Auch was das "Festhalten" bzw. "Anhalten" betrifft.


----------



## skaster (2. November 2013)

--- schrieb:


> Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen? Auch was das "Festhalten" bzw. "Anhalten" betrifft.



Lies dir das mal durch


----------



## janmethner (19. November 2013)

Kajaking-Mark schrieb:


> Wenn der Grünrock zu Fuß kommt und man einfach mit dem Bike die Fliege macht, - ich meine - kennt da jemand einen Fall wo schonmal auf einen Biker geschossen wurde ?



Würd ich glatt machen....mein 29er LTD Pro holen die so schnell nich ein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roonieman (19. November 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> Lies dir das mal durch



Soweit ich das sehe bezieht sich das auf straftaten. Fahren im wald ist eine owi. Oder verstehe ich das falsch

Tatapalk


----------



## ciao heiko (21. November 2013)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe bezieht sich das auf straftaten. Fahren im wald ist eine owi. Oder verstehe ich das falsch
> 
> Tatapalk




Dann hier nochmal etwas ausführlicher (Seite 5)
http://www.jagdaufseherverband-bw.d.../content/17/18_befugnisse_jaeger_foerster.pdf


----------



## Roonieman (21. November 2013)

Interessant. Hätt ich net gedacht. :thumbup:

Tatapalk


----------



## prince67 (21. November 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Dann hier nochmal etwas ausfÃ¼hrlicher (Seite 5)
> http://www.jagdaufseherverband-bw.d.../content/17/18_befugnisse_jaeger_foerster.pdf


Dann frage ich mich, wie das mit der Aussage aus dem Thread "*      In FuÃgÃ¤ngerzonen darf nur die Polizei eingreifen  " *zusammen passt.


> Den Ã¶rtlichen OrdnungsbehÃ¶rden obliegt demnach die Ãberwachung des  ruhenden Verkehrs â wenn er nicht mehr ruht, Ã¼bernimmt die Polizei. Die  kÃ¼mmere sich um den flieÃenden Verkehr, âauch den Fahrradverkehrâ,  schreibt das Ministerium. Das habe der Gesetzgeber ganz bewusst so  entschieden, weil das Anhalten von VerkehrssÃ¼ndern in Bewegung  schlieÃlich âin einer Weise durchgefÃ¼hrt werden muss, die mÃ¶glichst  ausschlieÃt, dass durch das Anhalten selbst Gefahrenlagen oder gar  SchÃ¤den entstehenâ. Und Polizisten seien dafÃ¼r âentsprechend geschultâ.


Sind die Forstbeamten auch entsprechend geschult?


----------



## skaster (22. November 2013)

prince67 schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, wie das mit der Aussage aus dem Thread "*      In Fußgängerzonen darf nur die Polizei eingreifen  " *zusammen passt.
> 
> Sind die Forstbeamten auch entsprechend geschult?


 Hat wohl den gleichen Hintergrund, mit dem das Radfahren in BW auf WALDwegen <2m verboten ist. Im Wald greift halt nicht die StVO sondern das BWaldG bzw die unterschiedlichen LWaldG.


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION -> 35.000 in BaWü sind zu schaffen!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Bitte jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag von Open Trails! auf Facebook 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen.

Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht und die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr zu schaffen, 
ABER die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Also ran! 

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## Highxman (2. Januar 2014)




----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

2 aktuelle Sachen zum Thema "2-Meter-Regel":

1) Gestern bei Facebook auf Open Trails erschienen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/484663888321926

Bitte liken und teilen und v.a. das Positionspapier an Entscheider aus Eurer Region weiterleiten, mit der Bitte sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

2) Heute auf Open Trails bei Facebook erschienen:
Meterweise Ärger für die Grünen: Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung


----------



## slimane- (9. Februar 2014)

antique schrieb:


> Ob die Herren Polizisten nun im Dienstauftrag (Regenerationsritt) oder rein ganz privat unterwegs waren kann ich nicht sagen.
> Auf alle Fälle hatten sie ihre Dienstausweise parat und waren mit deutlich als Polizeipferde gekennzeichneten Reittieren unterwegs. Schriftzug Polizei war an Satteldecke sichtbar neben einer Pferdedienstnummer am Halfter.
> 
> Gemäß Verständnis der Polizei in BW dürfen sie auch im Nicht-Dienst-Status Erkenntnisse sammeln die zu einer möglichen Verurteilung wegen Verstoss gegen bestimmte Paragraphen führen können.
> ...



Hallo @antique ,

wo war das denn genau im ADK? Gerne per pn...

Beste Grüße aus Ehingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf1962 (15. Februar 2014)

antique schrieb:


> Nö - leider hab ich vorher keinen Keiler angeschossen - und mit Saufeder zu jagen ist in Deutschland mal sowas von verboten
> 
> Landratsamt kann die Busse im Bereich von 15 bis 5000 Euro festsetzen. Je nach Ausgangslage und welche Umstände die Sache beinhalten. Freiraum ist enorm. Nennt sich dann Ermessensspielraum und wird von den Beamten oft genug wirklich "frei" ausgewählt.
> 
> ...


In Ö darfst du den Weg gar nicht verlassen, offiziell. Wien z.B.


----------



## Forest-Gump (6. März 2014)

Hm - dumm gelaufen. Hätte sich das nicht mit nem kleinen Woddy für die Grünen und etwas Hafer für die Vierbeiner regeln lassen???

Alternativ würde ich die Wege einfach auf 2m roden (Wald gehört ja Deinem Dad) und die Tatortfotos einschicken. 

Dann wird vor Gericht wohl klar, das die Grünen schon vor der denkwürdigen Begegnung einige Woddys zu viel hatten............


----------



## kapemito (2. Oktober 2014)

*@**antique:* habe den Thread gerade "gefunden" - du hast schon lange nichts mehr zum aktuellen Stand deines "Falles" hier gepostet, wie ist's denn ausgegangen?

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. Oktober 2014)

Rolf1962 schrieb:


> In Ö darfst du den Weg gar nicht verlassen, offiziell. Wien z.B.


Anders: jeder Weg, sogar jede Forststraße (!), der/die nicht explizit freigegeben ist, darf nicht befahren werden.


----------



## dragonjackson (16. Oktober 2014)

Link angepasst:
http://www.jagdaufseherverband-bw.d...ervice_Formulare/Befugnisse_Jäger_Förster.pdf


----------



## hulster (21. Oktober 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Link angepasst:
> http://www.jagdaufseherverband-bw.de/fileadmin/Medien/Jagdaufseher-Verband_Baden-Württemberg_e.V/Downloads/Service_Formulare/Befugnisse_Jäger_Förster.pdf



Schon mal sehr interessant, was die Berechtigungen der einzelnen Gruppen angeht.
Insbesondere der Jagdschutz, der hier ja nur im Rahmen einer jagdlichen Beeinträchtigung im Rahmen des Wildschutzes greifen würde. Die könnte man dem genannten Radfahrer mit Hund ja noch andichten könnte. Nem MTBler und Wanderer/Jogger aber mit Sicherheit nicht.
Weiterhin wird hier aber immer von der nicht erlaubten Befahrung gesprochen. Dies kann aber meiner Meinung nach fast nur noch für BW gelten.
Aller anderen Landesunsetzungen des Bundeswaldgesetzes schränken die Befahrung nur wie bekannt auf die "festen Wege" ein.
Hier wäre dann mal die allgemeine Rechtsauffassung des Begriffs "feste Wege" interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (21. Oktober 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Schon mal sehr interessant, was die Berechtigungen der einzelnen Gruppen angeht.
> Insbesondere der Jagdschutz, der hier ja nur im Rahmen einer jagdlichen Beeinträchtigung im Rahmen des Wildschutzes greifen würde. Die könnte man dem genannten Radfahrer mit Hund ja noch andichten könnte. Nem MTBler und Wanderer/Jogger aber mit Sicherheit nicht.
> Weiterhin wird hier aber immer von der nicht erlaubten Befahrung gesprochen. Dies kann aber meiner Meinung nach fast nur noch für BW gelten.
> Aller anderen Landesunsetzungen des Bundeswaldgesetzes schränken die Befahrung nur wie bekannt auf die "festen Wege" ein.
> Hier wäre dann mal die allgemeine Rechtsauffassung des Begriffs "feste Wege" interessant.


Na, das nicht erlaubte Befahren wird sich wohl auch auf KFZ beziehen und für diese gibt es dann doch andere Vorgaben als für den MTBer.
Ausserdem gehen die Auffassungen von Förster und MTBer was ein fester Weg ist (wie hier in NRW) und was nicht recht weit auseinander.


----------



## dragonjackson (21. Oktober 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Schon mal sehr interessant, was die Berechtigungen der einzelnen Gruppen angeht.
> Insbesondere der Jagdschutz, der hier ja nur im Rahmen einer jagdlichen Beeinträchtigung im Rahmen des Wildschutzes greifen würde. Die könnte man dem genannten Radfahrer mit Hund ja noch andichten könnte. Nem MTBler und Wanderer/Jogger aber mit Sicherheit nicht.
> Weiterhin wird hier aber immer von der nicht erlaubten Befahrung gesprochen. Dies kann aber meiner Meinung nach fast nur noch für BW gelten.
> Aller anderen Landesunsetzungen des Bundeswaldgesetzes schränken die Befahrung nur wie bekannt auf die "festen Wege" ein.
> Hier wäre dann mal die allgemeine Rechtsauffassung des Begriffs "feste Wege" interessant.


Ja, es ist die Seite eines Jagdverbandes - und da Befugnisse sehr oft Auslegungssache sind, kannst dir denken, wie objektiv da geschrieben wurde. Also ohne eine rechtliche Prüfung im Einzelfall, würde ich mich darauf nicht verlassen - und wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiterfahren. 
Man hat ja Bluetooth Kopfhörer drin und ist sehr fokussiert auf das Gelände - da hört und sieht man niemand .


----------



## hulster (21. Oktober 2014)

skaster schrieb:


> Na, das nicht erlaubte Befahren wird sich wohl auch auf KFZ beziehen und für diese gibt es dann doch andere Vorgaben als für den MTBer.



Ne, ne - in dem Text wurde mehrfach im Text Radfahrer mit Hund erwähnt.


----------



## Waldbert (10. November 2014)

So, ich finde diese bescheuerten Regelungen für Fahrradfahrer typisch Deutsch... In allem was man macht oder machen möchte wird man beschnitten. Ich finde es persönlich total scheiße dass diese vollidioten von Förstern/Jägern und anderen Hilfsknechten sich aufführen als sei es ihr wald. Und man sollte sich lieber mal die Frage stellen, wovon die Tiere mehr gestört werden: Von diesen martialischen KFZ die den Waldboden umgraben und von dummen Förstern, die alles kaputt sägen oder von einem zweirad mit 2" breiten Reifen? Dieses ganze Pack bräuchte der Wald gar nicht, von wegen Waldpflege und Wildschutz...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (11. November 2014)

Genau.
Und so lange es Möbel aus Plastik gibt und man bequem mit Öl heizen kann, sollte außer Radfahrern überhaupt niemand in den Wald dürfen  .


----------



## hulster (11. November 2014)

Waldbert schrieb:


> So, ich finde diese bescheuerten Regelungen für Fahrradfahrer typisch Deutsch... In allem was man macht oder machen möchte wird man beschnitten. Ich finde es persönlich total scheiße dass diese vollidioten von Förstern/Jägern und anderen Hilfsknechten sich aufführen als sei es ihr wald. Und man sollte sich lieber mal die Frage stellen, wovon die Tiere mehr gestört werden: Von diesen martialischen KFZ die den Waldboden umgraben und von dummen Förstern, die alles kaputt sägen oder von einem zweirad mit 2" breiten Reifen? Dieses ganze Pack bräuchte der Wald gar nicht, von wegen Waldpflege und Wildschutz...



Sorry, aber das ist mir zu Pauschal. Bei denen ist es wie überall, gibt halt immer nen paar Idioten. Jedes Grüppchen reklamiert in eigenem Interesse. Auch wir MTBler.

Das Problem ist die Gesetzgebung und die Lobbyarbeit. Und zu erfolgreicher Lobbyarbeit gehören halt Organisation mit einer gewissen Macht, die sich entweder aus Geld oder aus Mitgliederzahl ergibt. 
Mountainbiker sind leider viel zu wenig im Allgemeinen und und insbesondere vor Ort organisiert. So nett die DIMB ist, aber es ist ne überregionale Organisation deren Präsenz vor Ort nicht wahrgenommen wird. 
Vereine vor Ort mit nen paar 100 Mitgliedern, dies sich dann später mal zu großen Organisationen wie DAV oder Wanderverband organisieren. Die werden irgendwann mal wahrgenommen.
Wir können als MTBler im Prinzip froh sein, dass der Gesetzgeber im BWaldG irgendwann mal die gleichberechtigte Betretung durch Radfahrer vorgesehen hat und zwar bevor es MTBs gab. Möchte nicht wissen, wie das heute aussähe, wenn man das damals schon erahnt hätte.


----------



## Hillside (11. November 2014)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Anders: jeder Weg, sogar jede Forststraße (!), der/die nicht explizit freigegeben ist, darf nicht befahren werden.



Weswegen ich meine Urlaube (MTB und auch Ski) dann lieber in der Schweiz verbringe.


----------



## Waldbert (11. November 2014)

> Und so lange es Möbel aus Plastik gibt und man bequem mit Öl heizen kann, sollte außer Radfahrern überhaupt niemand in den Wald dürfen  .


... Das hat nix mit Pauschal oder Unpauschal zu tun. Fakt ist: Nach dem in einem Wald geforstet wurde sieht es danach aus wie bei hempels unterm Sofa. 


> Und zu erfolgreicher Lobbyarbeit gehören halt Organisation mit einer gewissen Macht, die sich entweder aus Geld oder aus Mitgliederzahl ergibt.


Ich habe grundsätzlich nichts gegen das Forsten oder Jagen. Lediglich dieser Machtanspruch und das dominante Verhalten beider Randgruppen - den Förstern und Jägern - stört mich ungemein. Niemand, ob Förster oder Jäger, hat das Recht, ein Stück Wald zu beanspruchen...


----------



## FloImSchnee (12. November 2014)

Hillside schrieb:


> Weswegen ich meine Urlaube (MTB und auch Ski) dann lieber in der Schweiz verbringe.


Bei Skitouren gibt's allerdings kein Problem -- die sind gleichermaßen erlaubt wie das Wandern. Also auch querfeldein, weglos.


----------



## Hillside (12. November 2014)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Bei Skitouren gibt's allerdings kein Problem -- die sind gleichermaßen erlaubt wie das Wandern. Also auch querfeldein, weglos.



Danke, aber wer mich im Sommer nicht willkommen heisst, kann mir im Winter gestohlen bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldbert (12. November 2014)

> die sind gleichermaßen erlaubt wie das Wandern. Also auch querfeldein, weglos.


Ich denke aber nicht, dass Wanderern es erlaubt ist, einfach kreuz und quer rum zu latschen. Wäre diese Methode gängig hätte ich davon sicher gehört ;-)


----------



## tombrider (12. November 2014)

Ist es aber. Außer in Nationalparks und Naturschutzgebieten. In Niedersachsen darf man im Winter sogar legal Lagerfeuer im Wald machen (das kann in anderen Bundesländern anders sein!).


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. November 2014)

Waldbert schrieb:


> Ich denke aber nicht, dass Wanderern es erlaubt ist, einfach kreuz und quer rum zu latschen. Wäre diese Methode gängig hätte ich davon sicher gehört ;-)


Doch, ist erlaubt. 
Aber im Normalfall wird eh nur auf Wegen gegangen. Macht für normale Wanderungen ja auch viel mehr Sinn.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (14. November 2014)

...sonst wäre es nicht einfach, legal und vernünftig zum Pilze sammeln zu gehen  .


----------



## Rajesh (14. November 2014)

Waldbert schrieb:


> So, ich finde diese bescheuerten Regelungen für Fahrradfahrer typisch Deutsch...


Dann schau mal in die USA, dem vermeintlichen Land der Freiheit schlechthin.


----------



## beetle (15. November 2014)

$580 fürs Fahren auf illegalen Wegen kostet es in Cali. Und blitzen lassen solltest du dich auch nicht mit mehr als 15MPH auf dem Trail. Kostet auch ein paar Hunderter. http://forums.mtbr.com/california-norcal/south-bay-trails-w-o-15mph-681799.html Land of the free.


----------



## Sun on Tour (15. November 2014)

Wir sollten uns hier vor allem an unser deutsches Wertesystem halten, das in den meisten Bundesländern - und dazu gehört ausdrücklich nicht Baden-Württemberg - auf der einen Seite das Verhältnis zwischen Erholungsuchenden untereinander sowie auch zu Grundeigentümern befriedet und auf der anderen Seite einen pfleglichen Umgang mit der Natur gewährleistet.


----------

